# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Pavlov: bienvenue chez vous

## vectra

Bon voilà.

Ce FPS est on ne peut plus classique dans sa présentation, ses armes, son feeling et ses maps. Ca ressemble à une énième resucée de CS, la recette est simple mais éprouvée.
Sauf que... sauf que... on est ici dans la section [VR] les amis. Et que le portage de ce bon vieux type de jeux, qui fleure bon la LAN-party du début des années 2000, dans nos casques VR, eh ben c'est pas si courant.

Conclusion: on reprend vite les bonnes vieilles habitudes, sauf que là on est en VR. On porte le flingue, on doit ajuster le viseur et la mire pour atteindre la cible, on se tourne soi-même la plupart du temps plutôt que de faire ça avec la souris, et on se déplace au joystick analogique du contrôleur RV plutôt qu'avec les touches du clavier. Si vous n'êtes pas trop sensibles à la cinétose qui accompagne ce mode de déplacement, tout se passe comme dans un rêve... Selon la place que vous avez, ça peut souvent arriver que vous fassiez un sidestep pour vous mettre à l'abri derrière un relief par vous-même en roomscale plutôt qu'avec le joystick.

Les armes ont une présence 3D assez agréable selon les modèles, elles ont un bon feeling mais restent faciles à recharger: pour moi, ça vaut largement HHHG, même avec moins de flingues et de folie.

*Gros avantage:* le jeu, encore en développement, est vendu sous les 10€ (souvent en promo à encore moins). Du coup, tout le monde l'achète à juste titre, parce qu'il marche extrêmement bien même si le contenu de base est encore limité. On peut s'amuser avec les bots qui sont rigolol, un moment. En plus, le contenu communautaire a largement pris le relais des devs, avec le meilleur comme le pire.
*Gros inconvénient:* pour jouer avec des gens plus dégourdis, on se retrouve avec les mêmes problèmes qu'au début des années 2000: serveurs pas toujours pleins, ceux qui le sont sont moddés dans tous les sens, certains sont remplis de vétérans qui t'alignent à 200m avec l'arme la moins chère, d'autres ressemblent à des chat rooms de gens qui ne jouent pas, etc.

Bref: il nous faut des *canards* pour jouer pépouze.
D'où ce topic.



Viendez.

En tous cas, même si c'est pour jouer tout seul, le jeu vaut largement l'achat et l'essai vu son prix, son degré de finition (pour ce qui est proposé), et bien sûr son potentiel de fun infini avec les mods et quelques wingmen convenables :tips fedora:
Un tel poids lourd de la VR à ce prix, ca mérite d'être signalé.

----------


## nodulle

> Gros avantage: le jeu, pas spécialement abouti, est vendu genre 7€


Et je dirais même plus pour la modique somme de 9,99 € sur votre plateforme préférée ! Et pour ce prix c'est carrément donné vu la qualité du titre et les heures de jeux qu'on peut passer dessus !  ::): 

Un must have à avoir ABSOLUMENT en VR !  :X1:

----------


## vectra

J'ai fait des ajustements depuis. Thread pondu à l'arrache vu que personne voulait s'y coller...

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon voilà.


Meilleure intro de topic, ever.

----------


## salakis

Le workshop est rempli de cartes plutot sympa aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Prade

Mes deux préférés étant Jailbreak et les Zombies  ::wub::  Si quelqu'un a des questions sur ces deux la n'hésitez pas je les maîtrise bien.

Par contre TTT qui est le plus populaire n'est pas trop ma tasse de thé car il peut impliquer beaucoup d'attentes et il faut obligatoirement pouvoir se débrouiller en Anglais pour en profiter pleinement.

----------


## salakis

> Mes deux préférés étant Jailbreak et les Zombies  Si quelqu'un a des questions sur ces deux la n'hésitez pas je les maîtrise bien.
> 
> Par contre TTT qui est le plus populaire n'est pas trop ma tasse de thé car il peut impliquer beaucoup d'attentes et il faut obligatoirement pouvoir se débrouiller en Anglais pour en profiter pleinement.


A faire entre canards  ::wub::

----------


## Ornithorix

A part Jailbreak et Zombies,le mod "civ traitor & sheriff" dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom, quel autres mods valent le coup de faire?

----------


## Pounure

Je trouve le mod zombie assez bof (on tourne en rond, ya qu'une map). Je me trompe ?
Jailbreak ben...j'ai rien compris  ::): 

je suis toujours pas allé chercher le gun imprimé en 3D par mon pote depuis 3 semaines, va falloir que je me bouge  ::zzz::

----------


## Prade

> A part Jailbreak et Zombies,le mod "civ traitor & sheriff" dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom, quel autres mods valent le coup de faire?


c'est le TTT (Trouble in Terrorist Town) le 3ème mod dont tu parles. Il y a le Prop Hunt (tiré de Garry's Mod) qui est sorti y a pas longtemps et qui est très bien fait aussi. et les Battle Royale (Map avec BR_ dedans) qui veut tout dire.

Les autres je les découvre au fur et à mesure dans la liste des serveurs quand je tombe sur une carte dont le nom ne me dit rien.





> Je trouve le mod zombie assez bof (on tourne en rond, ya qu'une map). Je me trompe ?
> Jailbreak ben...j'ai rien compris


Zombie il y a deux map actuellement, Subway et Three Islands. Subway étant dans le métro comme le nom l'indique et Three Islands sur une île mais plongé dans la nuit noir, on ne voit que sur quelques mètres.
Le principe étant PvPvE. les 2 équipes s'affrontent pour ramener le plus de pilules à leur base (les petites boites de comprimés jaune) tout en affrontant les zombies et l'équipe adverse.


JailBreak est un peu difficile à prendre en main au début. Il y a 2 équipes les gardiens et les prisonniers. Le but des prisonniers est que la majeur partie des prisonniers s'échappent de la prison avant la fin de la partie. Et les gardiens doivent empêcher cela pour gagner.

Il y a du Crafting (avec du matériel éparpillé sur la carte) des règles à respecter (typiquement les gardiens ne peuvent pas tuer n'importe comment les prisonniers, il y a des zones délimités etc...). La majeure partie des informations sont décrites ingame sur des Grand panneaux à la sortie des cellules ou de l'armurerie à lire en priorité. Et au milieu de la carte il y a un bouton jaune et un bouton bleu pour switcher d'équipe. Il vaut mieux commencer en tant que prisonnier et découvrir tranquillement.

Les gardiens doivent généralement beaucoup parler pour gérer les prisonniers et peuvent être avertis/kick/ban s'ils merdent vraiment donc faites gaffe.

----------


## vectra

Une vidéo idiote de gameplay  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Avec la derniere update le dev a annonce que le studio était passe de 1 dev à 12, je suis curieux de voir comment le jeu va évoluer dans les prochains mois.

----------


## nodulle

> Avec la derniere update le dev a annonce que le studio était passe de 1 dev à 12, je suis curieux de voir comment le jeu va évoluer dans les prochains mois.


Oui en qu'en plus le prix va augmenter le 1er novembre, pour la sortie de la plus grosse mise à jour !  ::o:

----------


## Sheraf

Hello,

J'ai pas reéssayé Pavlov depuis un bout de temps, et jamais vraiment bien avec des potes et tout.


Ca tente quelqu'un ce soir?

----------


## Hideo

Ahhh je peux pas j'attends ma clef bluetooth pour ma tour  :tired: 

Mais je relancerai bien aussi, avec les canards je testerai bien quelques mods en particulier le Nazi Zombie que j'ai vu passer a plusieurs reprises.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon alors vous me donnez envie avec vos mods et tout. on se prévoit une soirée quand? Lundi 17 21h ? (je vais lancer l'event sur le groupe VR Steam)

----------


## Hideo

Toujours po de clef bluetooth de mon cote> C'est pas dit que j'y arrive mais si ca lance l'event je verrai si je peux en trouver une demain aprem.

En checkant rapidement le workshop, y'a du choix. 

La classico Zombie Nazi Nacht. 

Je suis tombe sur un mod qui a plusieurs maps : End Days. Ca l'air d'etre un mix PVPVE. Des Z, des objectifs ("find items - activate switch - recover airdrop - defend area" qui disent) et possiblement d'autres teams de joueurs.

Exemple :


Par contre la vache faut prevoir le coup, les mods pesent entre ~2 go  ::o: 

Trouve une map Zombie/Minecraft style dans les plus populaire, 200 mo.

Apres y'a bien évidement les mods TTT ou prison break mais si on veut faire ça entre canards va falloir quand même pas mal de monde  :^_^:

----------


## nodulle

> Bon alors vous me donnez envie avec vos mods et tout. on se prévoit une soirée quand? Lundi 17 21h ? (je vais lancer l'event sur le groupe VR Steam)


J'en suis !  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Pour moi c'est aussi possible lundi 21h, par contre faudra me dire quoi downloader.
Ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué, et je sens que j'aurais encore besoin d'une phase de réabituation… surtout avec l'Index (pas lancé depuis).

----------


## Hideo

En faisant un tour des mods les plus populaires : 

Zombie : 

Nacht 

END DAYS Three Islands

END DAYS Subway

END DAYS Riverview

Minecraft Zombies V5.5

Prop Hunt :

Prop Hunt Warehouse

Prop Hunt: Hotel

On a aussi beaucoup de TTT et de Prison break mais si on est pas au moins 5/6 dans ces mods je suis pas sur que ca vaille le coup.

Sur la page des mods la taille est souvent entre 1/2 go mais en m'abonnant a tous ces mod, steam m'annonce un DL de 2.5 go. 
J'imagine qu'il evite la redondance et ne retelecharge pas les dependances ?

J'ai tope une clef bluetooth donc normalement si tout va bien j'en suis ! 
Lancer un appel sur le group steam peut etre un smart move, je vais balancer un premier message dans le chat.


Edit : apres les 2.5 j'ai eu un deuxieme dl de 1.4go puis plus rien. 
Le premier pour tous les mods Z et le deuxieme pour les Prop Hunt maybe.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors partant pour les mods, par contre, vu la galère a grouper des gens pour jouer, on pourrait aussi partir sur une soirée "NORMALE" sur une map NORMALE, comme ca, on est surs que tout le monde pourra jouer  ::):  Et evidemment on se met tous sur le meme chan vocal sinon c beaucoup moins drôle.

----------


## 564.3

> Alors partant pour les mods, par contre, vu la galère a grouper des gens pour jouer, on pourrait aussi partir sur une soirée "NORMALE" sur une map NORMALE, comme ca, on est surs que tout le monde pourra jouer  Et evidemment on se met tous sur le meme chan vocal sinon c beaucoup moins drôle.


Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu appelles des maps normales, la poignée livrée avec leur jeu ?
En général ça download toujours dans tous les sens quand on joue à Pavlov, autant anticiper un peu. La liste prend ~5Go chez moi.

----------


## Rodwin

Salut !
Je ne pourrais peut-être pas être des vôtres à 21h, mais je télécharge tout ça quand même.
Les maps c'est bien, mais les mods sont trouvables où ?

----------


## nodulle

> Les maps c'est bien, mais les mods sont trouvables où ?


C'est dans les maps ! Il n'y a que ça à télécharger.  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Super !  ::lol::

----------


## Hideo

> Alors partant pour les mods, par contre, vu la galère a grouper des gens pour jouer, on pourrait aussi partir sur une soirée "NORMALE" sur une map NORMALE, comme ca, on est surs que tout le monde pourra jouer  Et evidemment on se met tous sur le meme chan vocal sinon c beaucoup moins drôle.


Comme dit 564.3, une grosse partie des serveurs tournent sur de la map custom. Rejoindre un serveur ca revient ne pas jouer ensemble, impossible qu'on soit dans la meme team et si on reste entre nous le maps de base ne sont pas vraiment adaptes a du 2v2, meme du 3v3 ca fera tres vide. 
Ceci etant dit, en rentrant je choperai une map ou deux customs mais sans mod (+ legere ) de jeu chelou et plus adapte a notre nombre (4/5/6).

----------


## Sheraf

> Comme dit 564.3, une grosse partie des serveurs tournent sur de la map custom. Rejoindre un serveur ca revient ne pas jouer ensemble, impossible qu'on soit dans la meme team et si on reste entre nous le maps de base ne sont pas vraiment adaptes a du 2v2, meme du 3v3 ca fera tres vide. 
> Ceci etant dit, en rentrant je choperai une map ou deux customs mais sans mod (+ legere ) de jeu chelou et plus adapte a notre nombre (4/5/6).


?


Pour telecharger les maps, faut le faire manuellement? On peut pas le faire simplement en se connectant à la partie?
Est-ce pour ça que la derniere fois je n'ai pas trouvé de parties europeenne?
Ou alors y avait juste personne?

Pour une partie entre canard, je jouerais bien sur des maps de counter strike perso, j'avais vu dust2 en video j'avais trop envie d'y jouer.

----------


## Hideo

> ?
> 
> 
> Pour telecharger les maps, faut le faire manuellement? On peut pas le faire simplement en se connectant à la partie?
> Est-ce pour ça que la derniere fois je n'ai pas trouvé de parties europeenne?
> Ou alors y avait juste personne?
> 
> Pour une partie entre canard, je jouerais bien sur des maps de counter strike perso, j'avais vu dust2 en video j'avais trop envie d'y jouer.


Comme Counter-Strike, si tu n'as pas la map quand tu rejoins un serveur tu commences a la DL. 
L'autre option est de "s'abonner" a la carte sur le workshop de Pavlov et la Steam va te télécharger la map directement.
Les maps de Pavlov sont souvent assez lourdes, plusieurs centaines de Mo jusqu'a plusieurs Gigas. 
Si t'as une fibre solide ca peut se faire en live mais sinon le préchargement est une bonne idee pour s’éviter trop d'attente.

Si tu veux checker les maps dispos tu peux aller voir ici : Workshop Pavlov.
Je viens de voir qu'on pouvait faire des collections publique. Si ca se fait regulierement faire une collec CPC sera probablement le plus simple.

Y'avait probablement personne / probleme de co au master server.

----------


## jujupatate

J'en serai ce soir, je vous rejoins vers 21h30.  :;):

----------


## Sheraf

'chié...

J'ai lancé le mouvement, y avait personne quand je pouvais, et là je suis pris jusqu'à debut octobre :/

----------


## Hideo

J'ai pas pense, apres mon formatage faut que je me tape la maj 1903. 
Du coup je devrais etre ready dans la demie heure.

Pour le vocal Discord ? On peut éventuellement tester le chat steam.

----------


## Rodwin

Petit souvenir d'une partie de la soirée...

----------


## Hideo

Bonne petite soiree (et nombreux en plus ), des bonnes barres sur prop-hunt.  ::lol:: 

A refaire, mais je serai pour passer sur un vocal externe. Le chat du jeu offre la spatialisation mais on y perd 'achement en communication et du coup un peu de fun. Et pis la qualitay c'etait ~~.

----------


## nodulle

Je me doutais bien qu'on allaient être filmé !  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

^^
Comme d'hab, si ça vous gêne, je retire.

----------


## Oyooh

C'était bien drôle cette session prop hunt!
Voir trois commandos poursuivre et tenter d'abattre une canette ou un rouleau de PQ, ça n'a pas prix  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Bon hier c'était un peu l'échec pour moi, entre l'histoire du micro et le mode zombie où je ne voyais pas ce que je faisais. Enfin au moins il y avait du monde, pas besoin de m'attendre  ::zzz:: 
Faudra vraiment que je prévoie un essai la veille pour vérifier ce genre de choses et me (re)faire aux controles.

Pour info, le problème était le micro désactivé dans je les options de vie privée de Windows10. J'avais du faire ça il y a longtemps, et à l'origine ce n'était visiblement pris en compte que pour les applis listées (des trucs par défaut de MS).
Suite à une mise à jour c'est devenu le comportement pour (quasi) tout. Faut l'activer pour que ça marche dans les applis non gérées (Steam & co), même si on désactive tout ce qui est listé. Le truc qui m'a piégé c'est que j'arrivais quand même à m'entendre avec le mode "listen" sur le périphérique.
En passant j'ai trouvé d'autres menus où on peut changer les périphériques audio par application, jamais vu ça avant.

----------


## Sheraf

Le mode zombie c'est quoi? Un truc de base ou un mod à telecharger?

----------


## Oyooh

> Le mode zombie c'est quoi? Un truc de base ou un mod à telecharger?


C'est un mod à télécharger sur le workshop.
Celle qu'on a esssayé était une reproduction du mode zombie de COD World at War.

Edit:

----------


## nodulle

On se prévoit une autre session lundi prochain ?  ::o:

----------


## Oyooh

Volontier!

----------


## Hideo

Carrement

J'ai cree une collection pour le workshop ici. 
Hesitez pas si vous voyez des maps qui vous interessent.

----------


## Rodwin

J'en suis, mais vers 21h30

----------


## Rodwin

On peut inviter des copains non palmipèdes ?

----------


## nodulle

> On peut inviter des copains non palmipèdes ?


Je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient. Si on est assez nombreux on peut se tenter une map zombies End Day ou même encore une map classique en TDM ou Search And Destroy.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Carrément, on est pas sectaire  ::):  

Du coup en vocal je propose le Discord CPC, y'a des refractaires ?

----------


## 564.3

> Carrément, on est pas sectaire  
> 
> Du coup en vocal je propose le Discord CPC, y'a des refractaires ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est plus facile que leur demander de venir dans le groupe Steam.
Et au final on avait utilisé le système du jeu la dernière fois, non ? D'ailleurs j'avais l'impression qu'on ne s'entendait pas d'un bout à l'autre du niveau, mais je ne sais plus s'il y a un talkie-walkie dans ce jeu.

Enfin j'ai Discord qui traine sous Windows, c'est comme vous voulez. Ça fait un bail que je ne l'ai pas lancé, faudra que je prévoie le délais de mise à jour.

En passant, je me suis un peu refait la main sur le gameplay et normalement le micro devrait marcher cette fois. Je devrais être plus actif  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> Je ne sais pas si c'est plus facile que leur demander de venir dans le groupe Steam.
> Et au final on avait utilisé le système du jeu la dernière fois, non ? D'ailleurs j'avais l'impression qu'on ne s'entendait pas d'un bout à l'autre du niveau, mais je ne sais plus s'il y a un talkie-walkie dans ce jeu.
> 
> Enfin j'ai Discord qui traine sous Windows, c'est comme vous voulez. Ça fait un bail que je ne l'ai pas lancé, faudra que je prévoie le délais de mise à jour.
> 
> En passant, je me suis un peu refait la main sur le gameplay et normalement le micro devrait marcher cette fois. Je devrais être plus actif


On utilise le vocal in game wai, mais la qualite laissait a grave a desirer (en tout cas chez moi, ne pas pouvoir regler le master/voice volume indépendamment ca aide pas ) et effectivement y'a de la spatialisation/rooming du coup ca parle assez peu (puisqu'on ne peut parler qu'avec les gens proches / meme equipe).

Au final ca depend de ce qu'on veut. 
Le minimum de prise de tete : chat in game, ca devrait a peu pres marcher chez tout le monde mais qualite mouaif et on sera jamais vraiment tous ensemble sauf quand on choisit une map. 
Un peu plus galere mais plus "communautaire" : on prend un chat externe, la qualite devrait etre meilleure, on peut se taunter a peu pres m'importe quand mais si on fait du VS ca peut nous amener a switcher de room si on veut etre un peu serieux.

----------


## Rodwin

Y'a le chat du groupe CPCVR aussi. On peut y être tous ensemble ou sur plusieurs rooms, et pas besoin de logiciel externe.

----------


## nodulle

Le problème c'est que les rooms vocal de steam ne fonctionne pas pour tout le monde, certains n'arrivent tout simplement pas à y accéder. D'où le logiciel externe.

----------


## jujupatate

C'est mon cas.
Quand je tente de rejoindre le vocal, ça met "connexion..." et ça plante au bout d'une minute.  :tired:

----------


## Hideo

Le chat vocal steam ca aurait ete top wai.

En checkant la page de support Steam : 



Spoiler Alert! 


Steam voice chat connects and communicates using WebRTC standard protocols. In order to connect to a voice chat, you will need to be able to send outbound UDP traffic to remote port 27015 and receive responses back. If you ever see your voice status stuck at “Connecting…”, it's likely that this traffic is being prevented.

You can find detailed logs about your connection state and voice chat attempts by going to Friends List -> Settings (Gear Icon) -> Voice -> Show Advanced Settings -> Copy Voice Logs To Clipboard. If you are working with Steam Support on a voice chat issue, they may ask you to provide these logs.

You'll want to investigate the following configurations on your machine and make sure that your voice chat traffic is not being interfered with. Because these issues are dependent on configurations unique to your specific setup, we highly recommend that you contact a PC support specialist in your area for detailed assistance.

Investigate router ports
Steam voice chat uses port 27015 for outbound communication and will automatically select an available port to receive UDP responses.

Most routers and networks will automatically allow this traffic, but if you have changed your router configuration to be more restrictive, you will need to investigate and update that. You may consider reverting to a default configuration to further test the issue.

Investigate firewall software
Certain firewall configurations may prevent voice chat from working correctly. If you have a third-party firewall other than Windows Firewall on your machine, it is possible that it's restricting traffic.

You may consider temporarily disabling it for testing purposes. If that fixes it, you'll need to add rules/exceptions for Steam and steamwebhelper.exe

Investigate anti-virus software
Certain AV products (like versions of Kaspersky Total Security) are known to block WebRTC traffic via their AV component, even if you've fully disabled the included firewall. You may need to try disabling or fully uninstalling third-party security software to check if it is interfering with Steam voice traffic. If it is, you may need to upgrade the version of your security software or contact the third-party vendor for support.

You might also try adding exceptions for Steam in your AV configuration (for example, excluding steamwebhelper.exe from live monitoring services).



TL;DR : Soucis avec les paquets UDP, possibles raisons : routeur / firewall / antivirus
Le premier peut etre un peu relou si on sait pas comment acceder a son routeur, mais firewall/antivirus c'est facile a desactiver.

----------


## Rodwin

Je file le lien discord à mes camarades alors.

----------


## Hideo

C'est p'tet un poil tard mais tu peux leur filer le lien de la collec de mods CPC aussi, ca ne peut que faire gagner du temps

----------


## nodulle

Super soirée hier avec les canards. Rendez-vous lundi prochain !  :;):

----------


## Hideo

C'est cool wai, ca fait plaisir de sortie le casque et de jouer avec les canards  ::lol::  

Toujours des bonnes barres. 
Rodwin a p'tet quelques replays ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Rodwin

bah oui, plein !
Je vous mets ça à disposition ce soir.

----------


## wiotts

Bon, si cette histoire de jouer toutes les semaines à Pavlov continue, il va falloir que je me le prenne !

----------


## Hideo

C'est probablement un des meilleurs rapport qualite/prix/potentiel. 

Je suis pas un super super fan de "CS", mais ca se lance facilement et avec l'ouverture aux mods je sais que je vais relancer régulièrement pour voir ce qui se fait. 
Déjà hier la map Riverview était bluffante avec minimap/objectifs/zombies, que des trucs qui ne sont pas natif. 
Et pis PropHunt quoi, ahh never gets old !
On etait 6/7 hier, on pourrait meme tester du TTT / Prison Break voir comment ca tourne. 
Et pis faudrait qu'on pense a faire une de deathmatch classique un moment. 

...10€  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

> ...10€


Attention, le tarif augmente le premier novembre ! Et pour 10 balles franchement c'est donné !  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Déjà hier la map Riverview était bluffante avec minimap/objectifs/zombies, que des trucs qui ne sont pas natif.


Ouais c'est fou le boulot sur celle là, y compris au niveau visuel et ambiance. Ils ont tout bossé à fond.

----------


## Rodwin

Je vous ai mis quelques vidéos à disposition, comme celle là :


Les playlists sont là :
Sur Twitch : https://www.twitch.tv/collections/MK4csHKHxxXnAw
Sur Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...2C55gfwt-oIUgh

La capture de mon micro est assez affreuse, j'en suis désolé. Je souffle dedans, c'est pas très agréable à entendre.
Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois !

----------


## Rodwin

On remet ça lundi soir ? 21h30 ?

----------


## Hideo

Haha grilled par Rodwin  :^_^: 

Chaud.

Edit : J'en ai profite pour creer un topic un peu plsu general pour organiser nos petites sauteries  --> ici

----------


## Sheraf

Bon ben j'ai du temps ce soir/cette nuit pour me faire ma 1ere vraie partie de Pavlov.

Y a Oyoo qui a l'air dispo. Des intéressés? Faudrait qu'on me file l'accès au Discord aussi. J'viens d'installer ça je sais pas bien comment ça marche encore.

----------


## Hideo

Probablement pas ce soir sorry, mais si c'est le cas je passerai sur le discord. 

Pour le discord tu as le lien en OP sur le topic des soirees. Je viens de voir que les icones que j'avais mis on disparues ? 
J'en ai mis d'autre et il suffit de cliquer sur le lien ca te lancera le site de Discord avec une invit pour le salon CPC, y'a juste a suivre les instructions. 
Tu peux meme te contenter du client web, pas besoin d'installer un soft.

----------


## nodulle

> Carrement
> 
> J'ai cree une collection pour le workshop ici. 
> Hesitez pas si vous voyez des maps qui vous interessent.


Je pense que tu peux ajouter 2.0 zOMBIEs Mansion, elle est pas mal. On progresse dans un manoir en débloquant de nouvelles zones avec de l'argent, j'ai pas tout compris de ce qu'il fallait faire mais il faut activer des trucs et des machins pour progresser. Et ça se termine par un boss final invincible  ::P: . Les zombies lâchent des PowerUp et il y a des musiques intégrés.

----------


## Hideo

Ajoutee  ::):  

J'en ai profite pour ajouter quelques classiques en TDM (Dust2/Rust/Nuketown) et une de chaque mods (TTT/Jailbrake/...).
Vivement une nouvelle prop-hunt  :Bave: 

Hésitez pas a vous abonner a la collect pour toujours etre a jour les autres  :;):

----------


## salakis

Des gens interesses pour un pavlov ce soir?

----------


## nodulle

Désolé j'ai les yeux fatigués donc pas de VR ce soir pour moi.  ::(:

----------


## McCauley

Hello,

Pavlov me fait de l’œil pendant cette période de soldes mais, je me demande est-ce qu'il y a encore des canards qui y jouent? et surtout à savoir si le multi est déserté ou pas.

----------


## 564.3

> Hello,
> 
> Pavlov me fait de l’œil pendant cette période de soldes mais, je me demande est-ce qu'il y a encore des canards qui y jouent? et surtout à savoir si le multi est déserté ou pas.


On y jouait lundi dernier. Les annonces se font plutôt dans la discussion des jeux multi et le groupe Steam (voir OP).
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-gens-du-fun

À une époque c'était tous les lundi, dernièrement ça reste le lundi mais il n'y a pas toujours du monde.
Sinon ça reste le jeu VR multi le plus populaire, il y en a qui y jouent un max même sans être entre canards.
https://steamdb.info/app/555160/graphs/

----------


## McCauley

> On y jouait lundi dernier. Les annonces se font plutôt dans la discussion des jeux multi et le groupe Steam (voir OP).
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-gens-du-fun
> 
> À une époque c'était tous les lundi, dernièrement ça reste le lundi mais il n'y a pas toujours du monde.
> Sinon ça reste le jeu VR multi le plus populaire, il y en a qui y jouent un max même sans être entre canards.
> https://steamdb.info/app/555160/graphs/


Allé hop vendu, il va finir dans mon panier, merci pour ta réponse et je passerai un soir voir si il y'a de la place pour jouer avec vous  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Pavlov est un must have en VR. Il a un workshop avec pas mal de map et de mod, il y a de quoi faire. Au tarif normal il est pas chère alors en promo à -40% c'est quasi donné. Tu peux foncer les yeux fermés !  ::): 

D'ailleurs j'ai testé hier soir une map avec le mod Rush de Battlefield avec un look cartoon et des armes de la WW2. C'était plutôt sympa. Bon par contre ça se joue à une trentaine donc ça ne sera pas pour les soirées entre canard !  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Allé hop vendu, il va finir dans mon panier, merci pour ta réponse et je passerai un soir voir si il y'a de la place pour jouer avec vous


On choisi le mode de jeu et la carte selon le nombre de présents. Dans Pavlov il y a pas mal de choix, et on n'en est pas à atteindre les limites du système  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs j'ai testé hier soir une map avec le mod Rush de Battlefield avec un look cartoon et des armes de la WW2. C'était plutôt sympa. Bon par contre ça se joue à une trentaine donc ça ne sera pas pour les soirées entre canard !


Ah cool, au pire on fait canard vs the world  ::ninja:: 

J'y avais joué avec Darth une fois (+ des randoms et des bots), et au nombre qu'on était c'était du camping au snipe. En gros qd on spawn dans une barge fallait s'accroupir direct et jouer à peek-a-boo au snipe sinon on se fait sniper. Il n'y avait pas vraiment de mouvements de masse suffisants.

----------


## Pounure

et oui on fait CANARD VS THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Couillu

Yo !

C'est possible de changer les binds de touches ? Parce que j'ai du mal à recharger tout en me déplaçant avec la main gauche, je préfèrerai avoir le déplacement sur le pad de la main droite qui tient l'arme. Parce que recharger un Kar tout en essayant de se mettre à couvert c'est une tannée !  ::unsure::

----------


## hommedumatch

Oui bien sûr. Dans le menu SteamVR, Devices>Controller settings> Show old binding ui>pavlov VR.
Cliques sur Official bindings [view] et voila! Tu peux faire ta tambouille et sauvegarder comme configuration personnalisée.


Si un allemand avec un accent anglais vous demande gentiment de vous rendre. Faites comme moi, barrez vous!

----------


## Darth

J'ai refait du pavlolv ce matin en TDM classique sur du serv a 24 ça passait franchement bien. Faudrait effectivement qu'on voit pour monter un serv histoire d'etre tranquille.

----------


## Hideo

Pour accommoder 12+, doit quand meme falloir un truc assez beefy. 
Faut voir si un canard a deja ca sous le coude juste pour le temps de nos soirees.

----------


## Darth

De ce que je lis, le dedicated sous linux n'utilise qu'un core et 2go de ram, plus la frequence est haute mieux c'est. Qqun avec un 6/8 core ça doit pouvoir passer j'imagine.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de regarder et les admins des serveurs dédiés ne peuvent pas choisir la map et le mode directement en jeu. Seulement lancer la map suivante de la liste qui est paramétrée dans un fichier de config. Ce qui n'est pas très pratique.
Il y a bien un hébergeur spécialisé pour Pavlov (ArcticVR qui s'appuie sur l'infra d'OVH) qui propose des features supplémentaires dont le changement de map et de mod. Par contre c'est 35$ /mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Y'a quand meme quelques commandes RCON.
Et visiblement y'a quelques interfaces dispo pour rendre ca plus pratique genre ca

"3.2 Ghz core will support up to ~24 players on a larger server."

Effectivement ca reste honnete. Si personne n'a un serveur dedie on pourrait faire tourner ca sur un deuxieme PC chez quelqu'un qui est assez motive pour faire la config.
Je ferait p'tet un petit check de mon cote, j'ai un pc portable qui devrait tenir la charge mais je suis en Irlande, c'est un poil plus loin  ::ninja:: . Le soucis d'ici lundi ca risque plutot d'etre le temps.

----------


## 564.3

On en parlait dans le topic jeu multi. Je compte tester, au moins pour la science.

Il y a bien une commande console _SwitchMap {MapName/ID} {GameMode}_.
Pour l'admin, à part la ligne de commande, il y a diverses interfaces qui vont de la page web au bot Discord.
Edit: grillé

Linux je connais bien, Windows moins, mais pour jouer en même temps dans un premier temps je comptais tester soit dans WSL (si mon Windows n'est pas trop vieux et que ça marche), soit dans une VM (jamais utilisé HyperV, sinon éventuellement VirtualBox). L'avantage de WSL c'est que c'est plus léger, l'avantage de la VM c'est que ça isole mieux (qu'un compte dédié pour l'exécution WSL). Et en cas de VM, peut-être monter ou partager les cartes en SMB, pour éviter de les avoir 2x.

Si ça ne bouffe qu'un thread (jusqu'à 4.4Ghz sur mon CPU) et 2Go de RAM, ça ira.
Sinon j'ai un i5 4590 (3.7Ghz max, par contre) et diverses pièces qui trainent depuis mon dernier upgrade de matos.

----------


## darkmanticora

Au pire si on est vraiment 10/12 coins, et que le fait maison est trop compliqué, on pourrait toujours se rabattre vers la cotisation pour louer un serveur ?

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui je n'avais pas fait gaffe pour RCON (en plus je ne connaissais pas) mais toujours est-il qu'il faut l'id des maps ce qui oblige à tenir une liste des maps avec leur id ce qui n'est pas très user-friendly (à moins que j'ai raté quelque chose qui permettrais de simplifier). M'enfin c'est plutôt mon coté feignasse qui parle !  :^_^: 

Mais sinon si j'avais la fibre j'aurais bien sorti mon ancienne tour du carton pour tester ça.  ::):

----------


## Darth

On va déjà voir si lundi on est encore plus de 10, ça va vite se tasser à mon avis et on retournera sur du serv classique.

----------


## 564.3

En tous cas c'est vite plié, j'ai un serveur Pavlov qui tourne sous Linux avec RCon actif.
Pour moi l'installation était simplifiée vu que j'ai déjà le client Steam sous Linux, j'ai juste cliqué PavlovVRServer dans la catégorie "tools".

Le seul piège que j'ai vu: contrairement à ce qui est indiqué dans le wiki, faut mettre le fichier _Pavlov/Saved/Config/rconsettings.txt_ en minuscules.
Ça prend 2Go sur le HDD, et le serveur download les cartes du workshop aussi, si on fait SwitchMap sur une qu'on n'a pas (genre en choisir une à la volée).
Mais si on a le client à coté, autant les mettre en commun en faisant un lien, montage ou autre.

Reste à voir ce qui serait le plus propre pour faire tourner ça sous Windows. J'ai vu qu'il y avait une branche docker pour PavlovVRServer, si maintenant WSL gère ça de façon simple ce serait l'idéal. En gros y aurait juste à monter dans le container un répertoire "Saved" avec la config, et le répertoire avec les cartes du workshop. Bref je testerais la partie Windows plus tard, c'est le plus compliqué pour moi.

Je partagerais ma conf, comme ça tout le monde pourra démarrer un serveur au besoin.
Après faut aussi savoir configurer son routeur pour que le serveur soit visible du net.

Pour l'histoire de l'ID de cartes Workshop à connaitre, faut voir les interfaces RCon existantes. Sinon avec un fichier de correspondance pour convertir et piper ça dans netcat.

On peut déjà lister des classiques pour une présélection / rotation de base. Y a la liste d'Hideo au moins, mais certaines sont plutôt dans la catégorie "à tester".

----------


## Darth

Désolé Captain Covid mais je crois que je t'ai perdu après "c'est vite plié".  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

La même  :^_^:

----------


## nodulle

Merci pour le retour  :;): 

C'est marrant qu'ils mettent un conteneur docker dans une branche. Je viens de regarder dans docker hub et il y a ArcticVR qui y propose leur propre conteneur.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est marrant qu'ils mettent un conteneur docker dans une branche. Je viens de regarder dans docker hub et il y a ArcticVR qui y propose leur propre conteneur.


C'est peut-être un upload de l'image fournie via Steam par les devs, pour simplifier le déploiement sur leurs serveurs.
Je regarderais s'il y a une différence, mais vu leur doc ça doit être pareil, ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir ajouté une interface pour RCon ou autre. Edit: et vu leur Dockerfile, c'est basic.

Edit: en fait je me suis un peu trop fié aux noms, les branches "public", "docker", "beta" et "beta docker" contiennent la même chose en ce moment https://steamdb.info/app/622970/depots/
Je ne sais pas quelle image de distribution ils utiliseraient comme base. ArcticVR utilise Ubuntu 18.
Finalement je vais être quand même tenter à plat selon ce que propose WSL de façon minimaliste.

----------


## Darth

Tant que tu te prends pas le chou pour rien.

----------


## nodulle

> C'est peut-être un upload de l'image fournie via Steam par les devs, pour simplifier le déploiement sur leurs serveurs.
> Je regarderais s'il y a une différence, mais vu leur doc ça doit être pareil, ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir ajouté une interface pour RCon ou autre. Edit: et vu leur Dockerfile, c'est basic.
> 
> Edit: en fait je me suis un peu trop fié aux noms, les branches "public", "docker", "beta" et "beta docker" contiennent la même chose en ce moment https://steamdb.info/app/622970/depots/
> Je ne sais pas quelle image de distribution ils utiliseraient comme base. ArcticVR utilise Ubuntu 18.
> Finalement je vais être quand même tenter à plat selon ce que propose WSL de façon minimaliste.


Ah mais j'y pensais plus mais docker fonctionne sous windows depuis quelques temps (qui doit je suppose passer par wsl). À voir si c'est plus simple pour toi.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah mais j'y pensais plus mais docker fonctionne sous windows depuis quelques temps (qui doit je suppose passer par wsl). À voir si c'est plus simple pour toi.


Ouais c'était à ça que je pensais.
Mais comme je disais en voyant que les devs ne filaient pas une image complète, je vais ptet quand même tenter sans docker dans un premier temps.
Si PavlovVRServer marche avec WSL de base (sans kernel Linux), ça sera toujours ça de gagné en place et en ressources.

Ça faisait longtemps que je voulais voir ce que donnait WSL à force d'en entendre parler, je crois que je vais tester ça demain. Même si Pavlov ne tourne pas, c'est pour la culture générale.



Sinon j'ai fait un listing de ce qui était dans mon répertoire workshop avec une série de commandes shell (taille en Mo, nom extrait à la goret de LinuxServer.pak, et un lien tant que j'y suis).

Ce qui est dans la liste d'Hideo si je n'ai pas foiré mon recoupement des infos:



Spoiler Alert! 




taille
id
nom

2255
UGC1810463805
PH Warehouse (Updated!!!)

2004
UGC1772010752
Bastogne Forest

1956
UGC1994132144
RUSH Snow Trail

1753
UGC1959122943
HDN Docks

1692
UGC2023451311
Pandemic: Minecraft Zombies

1652
UGC1931739042
Oasis: Minecraft Zombies

1632
UGC2260973896
WW2 Trenches

1573
UGC1825578429
PH New Hotel

1489
UGC1745303119
Project S

1256
UGC2226388113
z()MBie(Town)ep2

1049
UGC1947586868
HDN Hospital Roof

886
UGC2088894895
z()MBie(Farm)ep1

790
UGC2285640263
Stahlbrecher

729
UGC2180492029
RetroWorld

695
UGC2179530761
Lavapit WW2 Guns

571
UGC1798624692
Nadeball

532
UGC974295170
Shipment

409
UGC957868980
River - CTF

277
UGC1804047703
Knifeball

251
UGC2262552543
WarZone

189
UGC1158041194
King of the Arena

183
UGC1865280218
Arena Domination 1000

180
UGC2160109394
WW2 Guns - BERLIN

168
UGC2141235330
Ship Wars

137
UGC2321123745
BattleWar 2

112
UGC2249158377
[Beta]Tanks in the city

58
UGC2186639702
[BETA]Gravity WW2 GunGame

36
UGC1845554007
N64 Facility 007

30
UGC2313374943
EveryGun







Et le bordel qui traine par ailleurs (du ménage à faire…):



Spoiler Alert! 




taille
id
nom

3709
UGC1507214103
Jailbreak 2.5

3305
UGC1804442427
Zombies - Three Islands - END DAYS

3232
UGC1794981770
Zombies - Riverview - END DAYS

2167
UGC1741218360
Zombies - Subway - End Days

2080
UGC1650775474
BR_Mashup

1813
UGC1522107260
Highrise

1760
UGC1836053818
Nacht Der Untoten

1414
UGC921873447
Dust 2

1404
UGC2019786310
de_seaside

1367
UGC1131555267
Nuke

1312
UGC1808350900
Zombies -  Shichang - End Days

1306
UGC1661039078
Inferno

1245
UGC1877882168
(deleted)

1240
UGC1905170403
fix zOMBIe OutBreak

1146
UGC963409179
Aztec

1141
UGC1080743206
Office HQ

1104
UGC1978821256
Origins (CODz)

1035
UGC1130964759
Inferno

968
UGC2209904232
BR Island(PUBG Mod)

931
UGC915405796
Ziba Tower

923
UGC1758245796
NukeTown 2025

903
UGC1890523905
Greenrun - Town | CODz |

857
UGC1993136772
Mad Castle Zombies V2.2

814
UGC1534827179
007 Runway - 4.21

796
UGC1898253089
City of Padlocks v6.1 - CoDz

765
UGC1873763323
TTT Clue

764
UGC1864470348
zOMBIEs Mansion

650
UGC1695916905
Cache

623
UGC1542542084
007 Cradle

579
UGC1676961583
Overpass

574
UGC2050063415
The Forest (Finding Bigfoot BETA)

558
UGC1126294978
Eberhof_PV

552
UGC1661803933
Mirage

549
UGC1401905027
Lake

547
UGC1890699727
Der Riese ( CODz )

505
UGC1897754015
(CODZ) Verruckt

481
UGC2075483313
RUSH WW2 D-Day

446
UGC1366064255
007 Bunker

441
UGC2004059036
9.0  COOKING (mod)

431
UGC1939310684
Nuketown Zombies (codz)

425
UGC2041658761
Candyland (codz)

374
UGC922863345
Rust

353
UGC2008583441
Time Heist

352
UGC1963552310
Infected Zanzibar

343
UGC2092541558
Hunger Games

310
UGC1732095389
Shipment

299
UGC2006636966
L4D2 Port Zombies

284
UGC1699955592
Old West BR

269
UGC1517314147
Miramar

229
UGC1908549791
Halo Infection

205
UGC2297877134
CityWar

194
UGC925318091
Facility

172
UGC1852972721
Minecraft Zombies

162
UGC2270587525
Guerrilla

156
UGC2027647164
Octagonal Ascension (codz)

147
UGC2004907180
L4D2 Plantation Zombies

125
UGC1411741987
4.21 The Office (Dunder Mifflin)

103
UGC1819649575
King of the Hill - Rainey Street

99
UGC2259343520
World in the sky

74
UGC916703015
Stoneworld

68
UGC2041638167
Normandy

58
UGC2008936831
Gravity

25
UGC1128202293
Nuketown - Blocks Edition

22
UGC1842802708
N64 Temple 007

----------


## 564.3

J'ai installé WSL 1 (sans kernel & co), et ça suffit.
Y a une commande Powershell à taper pour installer WSL, un reboot, cliquer sur l'image Debian dans Windows Store, bricoler un peu selon ses envies (genre les points de montage & co), et ça marche.

Au final j'ai passé plus de temps à bidouiller mon routage, et rester comme un gland parce que j'avais raté qu'activer l'auth par code sur un serveur dédié fait qu'on ne peut pas le joindre.
On dirait que dans leur nouveau menu il manque la possibilité de taper un code, tout simplement  ::ninja:: 

Je me suis mis modérateur de l'instance, mais je ne vois pas trop ce que ça permet de faire. Peut-être qu'on n'a plus besoin de voter, si on kick ou fait "end match" c'est validé tout de suite ?
Pas vu comment on spawn des bots non plus.

Pendant que j'étais en train de me détendre en fragant des gamins sur un serveur random, quelqu'un a join mon serveur que j'avais laissé tourner. Bon il n'est pas resté longtemps, mais ça a l'air de marcher.

Faudra que je teste si leur système de whitelist fonctionne. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas réparé le système de code, c'est l'avantage éventuel du dédié.
Je dump la liste des membres du groupe Steam là dedans et on est peinards. S'il y en a d'autres à ajouter en cours de route, le fichier est rechargé toutes les 2 mins au pire.

S'il y en a qui veulent les droits modérateur (j'ai mis Nodulle et Hideo pour l'instant) et éventuellement RCon (local mais je peux le router), ça peut se faire aussi.

Et je peux détailler le processus et mettre la conf quelque part, histoire de faire gagner un peu de temps à ceux qui voudraient lancer un serveur.

----------


## Hideo

Noice ! Merci de t'etre motive 564.3  :;):  
Du coup t'as mis combien en limit max de joueurs ? 

C'est quand meme fou cette histoire de lobby prives pas prives.

----------


## nodulle

Cool, content que ça fonctionne ! Tu veux tester ça à plusieurs demain avant le grand saut lundi soir ?

----------


## Darth

J'ai hâte de tester pour comparer aux pings de merde des serv randoms. Merci de t'être fait chier 564.3, tu seras récompensé dignement lundi soir. Je laisse a nodulle le soin de t'administrer notre reconnaissance de l'autre bout de la map que tu te seras fait chier a mettre dans le mapcycle.

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci bcp 564.3 c'est vraiment sympa de ta part  ::): 
Hate de faire fumer par nodulle  ::ninja::  (mais c'est pas juste je pop avec le lance roquette  ::ninja:: )

----------


## 564.3

Au début j'avais mis 20 joueurs puis j'ai baissé à 14 quand je l'ai passé public, dans le doute. Enfin on peut mettre ce qu'on veut, la limite va être mon CPU et ptet d'autres trucs  ::ninja:: 
Pour l'instant, à 1 ça ne pose pas de problèmes en tous cas. Le processus reste à moins de 1% du CPU et quelques centaines de Mo de RAM. Faut voir avec une map complexe bourrée de monde.

Sinon les temps de changement de map sont un peu longs. Faut attendre qu'il la charge et initialise des trucs.
Mais j'avais mis ça sur HDD, je l'ai passé sur SSD avant de fermer tout ça. À voir ce que ça donne, mais il y a peut-être d'autres choses en cause.

En tous cas si vous avez des combos map/mode en tête, dites le pour que je les mette dans la rotation ou prépare un switchmap.
Je vais déjà mettre celles de base et ce qu'on se fait classiquement en gungame ou SND.
Par contre je ne retrouve pas celle que nodulle met à chaque fois, avec des containers et un batiment au milieu.

Demain aprem je referais au moins un test pour voir l'histoire de la whitelist, puis je mettrais un message sur le chat Steam s'il y en a dispo pour voir si ça marche à 2+.

----------


## nodulle

> Par contre je ne retrouve pas celle que nodulle met à chaque fois, avec des containers et un batiment au milieu.


C'est une des map officiel, il me semble qu'elle s'appelle "container".

----------


## 564.3

> C'est une des map officiel, il me semble qu'elle s'appelle "container".


Ah ok, normal que je la retrouve pas dans le workshop alors  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Sinon pas de bots sur un serveur custom, c'est normal et dans la roadmap
https://pavlovvr.featureupvote.com/s...custom-servers
En passant, ils veulent améliorer l'IA aussi
https://pavlovvr.featureupvote.com/s...improve-bot-ai

----------


## darkmanticora

> Au début j'avais mis 20 joueurs puis j'ai baissé à 14 quand je l'ai passé public, dans le doute. Enfin on peut mettre ce qu'on veut, la limite va être mon CPU et ptet d'autres trucs 
> Pour l'instant, à 1 ça ne pose pas de problèmes en tous cas. Le processus reste à moins de 1% du CPU et quelques centaines de Mo de RAM. Faut voir avec une map complexe bourrée de monde.
> 
> Sinon les temps de changement de map sont un peu longs. Faut attendre qu'il la charge et initialise des trucs.
> Mais j'avais mis ça sur HDD, je l'ai passé sur SSD avant de fermer tout ça. À voir ce que ça donne, mais il y a peut-être d'autres choses en cause.
> 
> En tous cas si vous avez des combos map/mode en tête, dites le pour que je les mette dans la rotation ou prépare un switchmap.
> Je vais déjà mettre celles de base et ce qu'on se fait classiquement en gungame ou SND.
> Par contre je ne retrouve pas celle que nodulle met à chaque fois, avec des containers et un batiment au milieu.
> ...


Je pourrais etre dispo si besoin pour tester rapido  ::):

----------


## Darth

En gros en mode classique on a le snd, le tdm si les spawns sont pas trop pipés, le gun game et le king of the hill qui remarche et qui est bien fun.
Apres on tombe dans l'exotique de zombie de la semaine dernière par exemple. D'ailleurs faut faire la partie 2 de cette connerie !

----------


## Darth

Je voulais tenter de modifier la map King of the Arena histoire d'en faire des versions différentes, genre layout des armes de bases ou bien encore version WW2. Et après m'être bouffé l'UE4 je me suis rendu compte que les fichiers de la carte étaient cryptés. On a accès a pas mal d'assets mais on peut rien importer dans l'editeur de UE sans les clefs donc j'ai envoyé une bouteille à la mer en envoyant un mail au créateur, des fois qu'il veuillent partager les fichiers d'origine.

En décompilant l'autre map arena domination 1000, me suis rendu compte de plusieurs assets commun, normal me direz vous, c'est le même créateur (j'ai tilté après 10mn a farfouiller dedans quand meme). Il faudrait la relancer voir si elle remarche, de souvenir le drapeau ne pouvait plus etre pris mais vu qu'il est basé sur les memes fichiers que la map KotA concernant le Beam lumineux servant de flag, si l'un remarche, l'autre peut remarcher aussi.

En fouillant le site du créateur me suis rendu compte qu'il a pondu la map TTT village, l'une des plus jouée sur pavlov.

A suivre

----------


## Hideo

Visiblement la maj du 7 janvier a ajoute la possibilite de manuellement place les points de capture pour le mod KOTH officiel. 
Theoriquement on pourrait "recreer" la map en utilisant le mod officiel du coup sans avoir besoin du blueprint du monsieur.

Et sur le site du mappeur y dit qu'on peut le contacter sur le discord offi de Pavlov sous le pseudo "DragnHntr", il fait parti des "workshop wizards"

----------


## Darth

Ca fait 18 mois qu'il a pas updaté une map et ces derniers messages font plutot mention d'un abandon du mapping. Donc pas sur qu'il réponde un jour quelque soit le moyen de com.

Pour ce qui est de recreer la map j'en suis loin encore.

----------


## 564.3

Un petit retours du test de cet aprem avec une VM Debian 10 sur Hyper-V : pas de crashs en 2h et le changement de map se fait normalement.
J'étais avec Nodulle sur le serveur ouvert au public, histoire de tenter de monter en charge.

Test sur King of the Arena où on est monté à 9 joueurs.
Gungame WW2 sur ContainerYard à 14/14, c'était la foire et je voulais tester à plus.
J'ai relancé avec 24 slots directement sur Stalingrad, mais ça n'a pas réussi à attirer le chaland.
Santorini est un bon intermédiaire, on est monté à 18 et ça commençait à être serré.
En enchainant avec Stalingrad sans que tout le monde se casse, ça passe et on est monté à 23 joueurs (dont quelques gamins britanniques).

Sur mon 3600X (3.8Ghz de base) le thread de PavlovServer est monté jusqu'à 56% d'usage (en gros 5% du CPU global) et 915Mo de RAM.
Donc ça risquerait d'être limite à 40, mais ça laisse de la marge pour les soirées CPC.

Par contre Hyper-V a l'air de m'avoir bouffé progressivement un max de RAM par ailleurs, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi (la VM n'a pas atteint les 1.5Go de RAM utilisée). J'ai changé des options parce que leur mode dynamique a l'air bizarre, et passé la VM à 3Go de RAM fixe histoire d'avoir de la marge et du cache/buffer en plus.

Note: je ne suis pas sur du pourcentage CPU, la fréquence "de base" est 3.8Ghz mais quand je ne fais rien c'est à 2.2Ghz et il est supposé pouvoir monter à 4.4Ghz en mode boost. Bref la prochaine fois faudrait que j'enregistre la fréquence aussi.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour nous !

----------


## Darth

Braval 564.3, ça laisse largement la possibilité de jouer uniquement entre nous ou de faire venir des gens selon le nombre qu'on est et le mod lancé. On va pouvoir TTT pour le plaisir fourbe.

----------


## darkmanticora

Genial ! Vivement demain et merci 500 et quelques  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

De rien, ça me prend pas beaucoup de ressources non plus. Disons qu'au moins on peut choisir à quoi on joue, et avec une latence correcte.
Je remettrais le code de CB de Nodulle, c'est plus facile à gérer que la whitelist. D'ailleurs j'avais pris le groupe Steam, mais le chat Steam n'a pas les même membres visiblement.

Pour les cartes vaut mieux anticiper un peu, pour l'instant j'ai la liste d'Hideo +  le bordel que j'ai récupéré sur les serveurs randoms, ref: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13251016
+ les 2 que j'ai récupéré lundi dernier

Pour le TTT, UGC1873763323 (TTT Clue) 765Mo était pas mal si je me rappelle bien (faut voir à combien). Si le mod n'est pas pété depuis la dernière mise à jour de Pavlov, comme HDN et PH.

Enfin je vous laisse décider pour la sélection de cartes. Je vais mettre une rotation minimaliste avec celles de base (pas de download) et on verra le moment venu. Pour l'instant c'est:
- containeryard WW2GUN
- santorini SND

Sinon il y a "datacenter" ou "sand" qui restent sympa en SND si on n'est pas beaucoup. Et "station" dans les nouvelles, qui me fait penser à Onward et que je n'ai pas pu jauger autrement qu'en WW2GUN avec des randoms.

----------


## Darth

Du coup si on veut changer de map en cour de partie ça t'oblige a balancer une commande rcon par derrière ou y'a plus simple directement dans le jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup si on veut changer de map en cour de partie ça t'oblige a balancer une commande rcon par derrière ou y'a plus simple directement dans le jeu ?


Ouais je balance une commande rcon, j'ai repris et un peu changé le script proposé sur le wiki Pavlov. Du coup c'est une commande shell, j'ai l'historique, la recherche & co.
Pour l'instant je fais un grep dans la liste des cartes, en espérant qu'on connaisse à peu près le nom et que les créateurs ne soient pas des petits rigolos.
Genre l'autre fois je me suis fait couillonner pour trouver "z()MBie(Town)ep2", si on cherche "zombie" ça sort pas  ::ninja:: 
Mais sinon, ce n'est pas plus mal que devoir scroller dans des pages d'images pour la retrouver parmi 100.
Faudrait éventuellement que je récupère les catégories du workshop.

À l'occase je testerais les UI, s'il y en a une bien avec méta-données, recherche & co.

Faudrait aussi que les devs de Pavlov updatent l'UI du jeu, actuellement donner des droits de modérateur ne sert à rien. Mais entre canards on ne devrait pas en avoir besoin. Reste le vote in-game (au moins c'est démocratique) ou au pire le kick/ban via rcon.
Peut-être pour le patch de demain soir  ::ninja:: 
En passant, avec un serveur dédié on peut rester sur l'ancienne version tant qu'on veut. Coté client c'est moins gagné si quelqu'un relance le jeu (ptet le lancer hors Steam).

----------


## Darth

ils en sont bien capable de nous remettre ce con de patch a 22h30.

----------


## 564.3

Bon ce soir pas de problèmes de RAM bouffée par Hyper-V (faut pas laisser leur mode dynamique en roue libre), ni de patch de Pavlov.

Par contre bizarrement le processus du serveur est monté jusqu'à 60% d'un thread alors qu'à 20 et quelques ce n'était pas tant monté que ça. Mais j'ai oublié d'ajouter la fréquence dans la collecte.
Enfin dans tous les cas on a de la marge pour être plus nombreux.

----------


## Oyooh

Ouais, ça fonctionnait super bien hier soir. 
Jouer avec un ping stable à 20, ça fait plaisir!

Merci Mr 564.

----------


## darkmanticora

Pas pu passé hier soir, j'étais happé par mes premiers tours de roue en vr !

----------


## Darth

Tu nous a manqué, surtout qu'avec ta connec de céréalier tu aurais pu avoir un ping franchement correct sur le serv de 564.

----------


## darkmanticora

Tin tu fais de la vanne cross topic ! Remarque a part que j'habite en province, je suis un commercial parisien d'origin  ::ninja:: 
Remarque c'est juste pour les DL de Pavlov que je galère ! J'avoue que la box 4g de bouygue me sauve la vie, j'ai laissé la orange box a 8 mega de paysan a ma femme et ma fille  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on controle aussi les cartes sur lesquelles on joue. Sauf si on décide d'en tenter une hors liste, tu devrais déjà l'avoir.

----------


## Darth

Cet aprem j'ai fais quelques tests de perf sur pavlov. Je voulais voir si en poussant un peu la resolution j'arrivais a un truc un peu plus fin sans perte de perf sur le rift s.
Avec ma config, ryzen 3600 et 2070 super, je pensais etre plutôt pas mal et avoir de la marge et bah quedal.
En ultra partout dans la config de pavlov, si jamais je tire dans les luminaires du stand de tir, je drop direct jusqu'a ce que l'asw se mette en route et me foute a 40 images et ce jusqu'a ce que j'arrete de plomber le plafond. En low dans les effets, j'ai un seul drop et ensuite c'est retour a 80 fps constant quoi que je fasse par la suite. (Genre j'ai chargé en memoire les etincelles c'est bon) 
Si je pousse la reso a 150% dans le debugtool d'occulus cette fois c'est en jeu que j'ai des drops. Surtout quand tout le monde tire en meme temps.

Moralité, en 100 pourcent et les effets en low c'est le seul moyen, sur ma config, d'avoir a peu pres 80fps constant malgré une cg et un proco qui ne sont pas full charge au moment ou ça coince dans le casque.
Ils me font bien rire dans le geforce experience a vouloir que je foute tout a fond en 150 voir 200%.
Je peux pas vraiment faire le test comparatif avec en steam vr, les perfs sont encore moindre et les manettes decalées.

----------


## Hideo

Ch'te laisse imaginer a quoi ca ressemble dans mon Rift S quand on est 12 pelos a bombarder comme des sourds 300 Z dans une map ouverte comme celle de lundi avec mon combo 2600 / 2060 super  :^_^:

----------


## Darth

Du coup t'es tout au mini ? C'est pas trop dégueu ? Tu veux dire qu'en plus du ping d'irlandais tu accuses ta config pour expliquer ton manque de frags ?

----------


## Hideo

Tout en mini wai a 100% et je serre les dents, j'm en fous un peu que ca soit de la boullie si c'est fluide.

En fait c'est mon secret pour le KOH, ca fait un peu bullet time c'est parfait pour mettre des tetes  :B):

----------


## Darth

Faudra que je test en bullet time alors des fois que je devienne nodulle proof.

----------


## Oyooh

> Tout en mini wai a 100% et je serre les dents, j'm en fous un peu que ca soit de la boullie si c'est fluide.
> 
> En fait c'est mon secret pour le KOH, ca fait un peu bullet time c'est parfait pour mettre des tetes


Ca explique tous les headshots que tu m'as collé lundi soir  :tired:

----------


## Darth

Et oh, vu le paquet de plomb que j'ai pris dans les gencives de ta part t'es mal placé pour ce genre de remarque  ::O: 

Vous êtes tous en bullet time et vous vous liguez contre moi, c'est scandaleux.

----------


## Oyooh

Il faut croire que ce jour là j'étais mieux placé dans la chaîne alimentaire Pavlov...  ::P: 

Nodulle reste l'équivalent du T-Rex... 

...avec des bras plus long...

...et un DEAGLE dans les mains...  :tired:

----------


## Darth

Nodulle il a droit au beretta et pi c'est tout, il aura un score seulement deux fois supérieur a nous au lieu de 4.

----------


## nodulle

Réjouissez-vous que je m'applique un désavantage en utilisant un pistolet et pas un fusil d'assaut.  ::trollface:: 

De toute façon lundi vous allez pouvoir jouer en toute tranquillité. Je serai en déplacement pro et ne pourrai donc pas être présent pour vous plumer.  ::sad::

----------


## Darth

Pas de nodulle et on récupère manticora avec sa connec d'éleveur de chèvres. Ça va etre une bonne soirée ou on dépasse les 3 frags de moyenne !

----------


## 564.3

Ah je voyais au moins déjà que nodulle se retenait de prendre l'AWP, sinon la moitié de serveur rage-quit au bout du 3e headshot  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

A la limite c'est ptet a ce moment la que rec room et le paintball s'imposeront

----------


## 564.3

Héhé ouais, en commençant par un pictionary par mesure de précaution.

----------


## Darth

Bon sinon lundi faut qu'on test Bridge effectivement, en WW2 ça peut être drôle. Faudra voir si les armes proposées sont pas overkill (genre le lance roquettes) et pi au moins ce sera équilibré sans nodulle.

----------


## 564.3

Ça peut toujours être déséquilibré, mais on verra. Je suppose que c'est comme dans Stalingrad et on spawn chacun d'un coté du pont, puis les points de ravitaillement spawnent au milieu.
Le lance roquette spawn avec 3 munitions si c'est rationné, donc ça ne devrait pas être la foire en permanence. Si on est bon on passe son temps au pistolet à billes, le meilleur moyen d'avoir une grosse arme est de respawn. Enfin, sauf si une équipe domine et campe aux points de ravitaillement, mais de ce que j'ai vu ce n'est pas la folie non plus.

Si quelqu'un repère des cartes ce WE faudrait les ajouter à la liste ou au moins les poster ici.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai refait quelques tests cet aprem.

Déjà on ne peut pas changer la rotation à la volée, il ne recharge la config qu'avec un restart.
Faudrait peut-être simplement mettre une petite map qui charge rapidos pour faire un pseudo lobby.
Ou je laisse container en gungame, ça occupe en attendant qu'on se décide et que je fasse le switchmap.

J'ai refait un test de charge avec 24 slots ouverts au public.
Le premier qui m'a rejoint sur santorini était un gamin britannique avec qui j'ai un peu discuté, il avait l'air de découvrir le gungame.
Puis quelques gars se sont pointés, ça défouraillait un peu plus et ça déconnait moins. Dans le lot y en avait au moins un qui était de la trempe de nodulle.
Ensuite 2x Stalingrad (la rotation que j'avais mise), avec une 20e de joueurs. Y avait des brutes, c'était assez vite plié.

L'usage CPU que je regardais la dernière est une moyenne depuis que le processus tourne, pas super pertinent.
Au final avec 20 joueurs le thread est plutôt à 75-80%, donc pas beaucoup de marge.

En rejetant un coup d'œil aux logs de lundi dernier, le mode zombie faisait taper le thread serveur au plafond par moments.
Je n'ai pas remarqué de problèmes, mais peut-être que ça ne réagissait pas toujours au quart de poil.
Sinon c'était à 50% plutôt que 60%. Enfin dans tous les cas on a de la marge, mais le mode zombie avec 20 joueurs risquerait clairement de poser problème.

J'ai aussi vérifié, le CPU reste à 3.8Ghz.

----------


## Darth

Container se charge vite donc en guise de lobby ca le fait bien. Fait toujours plaisir d'exploser un camarade entre deux loadings.

Les maps zombies, vu ce qu'il y a a afficher plus le nombre de bestiaux ça m'étonne meme pas que ça te picote le proco. Je suis sur que rien que la musique te suce 35% !

Globalement vu le nombre qu'on est on depassera rarement les 15 canards et a moins de trouver LE mod de jeu qui necessiterait d'ouvrir les vannes aux autres joueurs, on devrait rester dans les clous. (En l'etat le tank tdm est... expérimental et la moitié du temps sur le dos donc bof).

Bref, bon travail 564, t'auras le droit a un frag gratuit demain soir.

----------


## Darth

on peut tester ce genre de map sinon

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...83&searchtext=
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...62&searchtext=

----------


## 564.3

> on peut tester ce genre de map sinon
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...83&searchtext=
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...62&searchtext=


Faut voir dans quel mode, ça a l'air assez grand.

BattleWar me disait quelque chose parce qu'il y a BattleWar 2 dans la selec d'Hideo (y en a qu'on n'a toujours pas faites).
L'avantage des cartes de Un_Cocotier c'est que c'est du low ploy léger pour le HDD et le GPU.
Ceci dit la carte TTT était assez low poly aussi, et ça avait l'air dur pour le GPU quand même, peut-être parce qu'il y a pas mal de choses dans la ligne de vue.

----------


## Darth

Y'avait énormément de structure et de trigger, c'est ptetre ça qui alourdit le bousin sur old west

----------


## Darth

j'ai ajouté ça recemment aux maps que je voulais tester, pas encore eu le temps de voir ce que ça valait :

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2378760954
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2367805592
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2356459661
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2249948962
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2370015483
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2358214981
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2252266456

Sinon vu qu'on a fait l'oasis minecraft, il reste la précédente Pandemic: Minecraft Zombies, qui a elle aussi été finalisée.

----------


## Darth

Bon j'ai passé un peu de temps a lancer quelques maps du workshop :
Mohaa stalingrad https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2367805592  Ca passe bien a plus de 10, j'ai pas pu tester tous les mods de jeu pour voir ce qui marchait mais *ça peut* etre intéressant sur nos soirées.

de supermarket https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2378760954 Sombre et vraiment petite, pas tres intéressante

Battlewar https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2249948962 map de qualité, mais très très grande, faite pour du 20+ players

Battlewar 2 https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2321123745 map de qualité, moins grande que la précédente, a 10/15 *ça peut passer*, y'a pas de dénivelé contrairement a la v1

ww2 trench push https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2356459661 ça fait partie des maps rigolote en tank mais c'est troooooop grand

CQB https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2370015483 Tres tres bonne map, et finalement pas si grande, ça pourra se faire en gun game comme en tdm, *a mettre dans le mapcycle*

Villa minecraft https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2358214981 map sympa et jolie, en tdm ou gun game *ça peut etre marrant*

Laser tag small https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2252266456 map type laser game donc tres petite mais en fin de soirée a 6 c'est extrêmement marrant, *a mettre dans le mapcycle*

laser tag koth https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2254081883 la meme en version koth, *pareil mapcycle*

rush snow trail https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1994132144 de la capture de point sur une belle map, faut etre 10 mini pour en profiter, a voir !

High noon https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2006669707 version tres tres petite de la map old west qu'on a fait en TTT, mais super fun en tdm ou gun game si pas nombreux, *a mettre dans le mapcycle*

J'ai relancé aussi la koth rainey street qu'on avait fait en gun game y'a une décennie https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1819649575  elle marche toujours et c'est toujours aussi con ! *a (re)mettre dans le mapcycle*

----------


## 564.3

Ok merci, j'ai tout downloadé sauf de_supermarket et Battlewar.
Battlewar 2 et ww2 trench push étaient déjà dans la sélection d'Hideo.

D'ailleurs Hideo ça serait pratique que tu mettes à jour ta liste, en virant en passant les modes pétés et les zombies qu'on a fait.
Sinon je peux éventuellement refaire une liste avec ce qui est sur le serveur au final (en écrémant un peu aussi...).

Faudrait que je reteste un switchmap sur une carte que j'ai pas, alors que je suis aussi connecté au serveur et que le répertoire est partagé.
Mais dans mon souvenir le serveur download en laissant les gens sur la carte dans la rotation, puis fait le switch. Normalement mon client devrait alors trouver que la carte a déjà été downloadée et ne pas péter un cable.

----------


## Hideo

We j'vais essayer de me motiver et mettre a jour tout ca avant demain soir  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> We j'vais essayer de me motiver et mettre a jour tout ca avant demain soir


Cool merci  :;):

----------


## Darth

CQB et laser tag y'a vraiment de quoi s'amuser, ça fera un entre deux plutot que d'abuser king of the arena

----------


## Hideo

C'est fait  :;):  

Comme d'hab il est possible que vous ayez besoin de re-subscribe pour les telecharger, vu que je dois manuellement sub chaque map je sais pas trop si ca marche automatiquement pour vous.

----------


## Darth

Cross topic avec les "soirées vr" j'ai ajouté deux maps a tester, est ce que tu peux les ajouter a ta liste pour les paysans du fond en 4g?

----------


## Hideo

C'est mis a jour  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Petit retours d'un test cet après-midi, j'ai fait portes ouvertes sur WW2 Trench Push pour voir ce que ça donne à 20.

Un petit graph à l'arrache: en violet le nombre de joueurs, les 2 autres courbes c'est le cœur le plus chargé et le pourcentage total de CPU utilisé par PavlovServer.



Au début j'ai tenté le coup du gungame sur une petite carte pour appâter les touristes, mais ça n'a pas bien pris, on était 3-4.
Tant pis, j'ai laissé dérouler quand même, et y en a un qui se casse parce que ce n'est plus du gungame.

~ 17:05 on est 2-3 joueurs à faire mumuse
~ 17:20 changement de coté je suppose, puis ça monte progressivement à 10 joueurs
~ 17:40 fin de la première session, ça monte rapidement à 20 joueurs puis y reste
~ 18:40 fin de la deuxième session plus disputée, et j'arrête le serveur pour aller manger

J'avais un cœur du CPU (Ryzen 5 3600X 3.8Ghz) de la VM à peu près à fond avec 20 joueurs, pas vu spécialement d'effets de bord dans le jeu. Dommage que la montée n'ait pas été plus progressive.

Avec peu de joueurs, les attaquants sont clairement avantagés. À 20, ils rament.

J'étais dans une équipe style poule sans tête, mais avec de la communication quand même: de temps en temps y en a un qui balance une info à la radio, et des gars parlent localement pour avoir une place dans le sidecar, le tank, ou autre.
L'autre équipe avait un gars qui dominait clairement tout le monde (nombre de kills & co) et avait l'air d'organiser les choses.

Quand mon équipe était en attaque on n'arrivait à rien, quand on était en défense on s'est bien fait défoncer mais ils sont quand même eu du mal.
Y a un moment où on s'est retrouvé à deux face à quasi toute l'équipe adverse qui nous contournait… J'ai fait un appel radio et on a bien morflé mais on quand même réussi à faire foirer leur l'attaque avec pas mal de sacrifices. Heureusement qu'on respawnait pas trop loin.

Enfin bref, ça campe pas mal mais c'est marrant quand même. 
J'ai quand même du kicker un gars qui faisait du TK dans mon équipe, et il a l'air d'y en avoir eu un en face aussi.

----------


## Darth

En gros faut ouvrir le serv des le début pour espérer avoir le max de monde. Y'a d'autres cartes push a regarder voir celle qui est la plus marrante a faire dont plusieurs par le même créateur. Mais bon entre celle qui sont tres sombre car de nuit et celle qui sont moche, en gros y'a trenches qu'on a fait et celle la :

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2365152706

----------


## Darth

Dans la dernière beta de pavlov y'a quelqies armes supplémentaires. Le sks, le scar et le kriss vector. Mais surtout y'a enfin la physique sur les chargeurs type ak, ce qui permet de degommer le chargeur en place avec le nouveau pour le faire tomber du fusil et recharger plus vite.

----------


## 564.3

> Dans la dernière beta de pavlov y'a quelqies armes supplémentaires. Le sks, le scar et le kriss vector. Mais surtout y'a enfin la physique sur les chargeurs type ak, ce qui permet de degommer le chargeur en place avec le nouveau pour le faire tomber du fusil et recharger plus vite.


Ah c'est cool, comme dans H3VR.

Ça serait pas mal qu'ils corrigent le bug audio, l'écran des joueurs connectés et le menu admin. Au moins pour faciliter/déléguer le kick/ban - sauf à Septic parce que c'est un ouf qui TK les gentils anglophones.

----------


## Darth

Septic il supporte pas l'accent du sud alors l'anglois pour lui ça doit être l'injure suprême, d'où le TK :D

----------


## Darth

une map ctf qu'elle parait bien
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2432866208

----------


## 564.3

> une map ctf qu'elle parait bien
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2432866208


Ah ouais, je vais l'ajouter.
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si Hideo suit toujours, on ne le voit plus aux soirées. Je vais peut-être quand même refaire une collection ?

Celles à dégager ?

taille
id
nom

8430
UGC2300825865
CASTLE_ZOMBIES

3189
UGC2401676625
STAR_WARS_ZOMBIES

2255
UGC1810463805
PH Warehouse (Updated!!!)

1753
UGC1959122943
HDN Docks

1573
UGC1825578429
PH New Hotel



J'ai testé Castle Zombie rapidos et ça a l'air pas trop mal, un peu pété comme toutes les cartes Zombie… Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi elle fait 8Go par contre.
Les PH et HND n'ont pas l'air avoir été mis à jour sauf HDN Hospital Roof (que je laisse du coup). Mais le nouveau patch risque encore de tout casser.

On vire WW2 Trenches Push et Ship Wars aussi ?

Sinon ce qui reste dans la collection actuelle:

taille
id
nom

2807
UGC2370015483
CQB

1997
UGC2356459661
WW2 Trenches (Push)

1957
UGC1994132144
RUSH Snow Trail

1315
UGC2296746974
Stockpile

1049
UGC1947586868
HDN Hospital Roof

571
UGC1798624692
Nadeball

532
UGC974295170
Shipment

409
UGC957868980
River - CTF

277
UGC1804047703
Knifeball

264
UGC2262552543
WarZone

189
UGC1158041194
King of the Arena

183
UGC2358214981
Villa: Minecraft Deathmatch

183
UGC1865280218
Arena Domination 1000

168
UGC2141235330
Ship Wars

158
UGC2391831301
Maze

141
UGC2321123745
BattleWar 2

103
UGC1819649575
King of the Hill - Rainey Street

91
UGC2006669707
High Noon

40
UGC2254081883
Laser Tag KOTH

14
UGC2252266456
Laser Tag Small (DM, TDM, SND)



À ajouter en plus de celle que propose Darth là:

taille
id
nom

481
UGC2075483313
RUSH WW2 D-Day

801
UGC2409993386
Operation Metro



Y a Pounin qui voulait en ajouter aussi je crois, faudrait remettre ici c'est plus facile à suivre que le chat Steam.

----------


## Darth

on peut clairement virer ship wars, villa minecraft (rigolo 20 secondes mais pas plus), et snow trail (vraiment faites pour beaucoup de monde) en plus de celles que tu as déjà selectionné.
Sinon j'ai pas eu le temps de tater le nouveau systeme de reload qui ralenti le gameplay, quelqu'un a déjà relancé le jeu ?

----------


## nodulle

> Sinon j'ai pas eu le temps de tater le nouveau systeme de reload qui ralenti le gameplay, quelqu'un a déjà relancé le jeu ?


Oui j'ai testé vite fait, c'est assez subtile au final. Comme on peut pas vraiment comparer les deux systèmes, je dirais qu'avant quand ton chargeur était près de son emplacement c'est comme si il était téléporté (pouf le chargeur est engagé). Maintenant quand tu es près de son emplacement, il y a une légère animation qui se déclenche où il faut accompagner le mouvement du chargeur dans son emplacement. C'est plus réaliste.
C'est une nouvelle habitude à prendre, au début il va falloir faire attention à ce que le chargeur soit bien engagé.

----------


## Darth

Ca ralentira les rushs berserks, c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## nodulle

> Ca ralentira les rushs berserks, c'est pas plus mal.


J'en suis pas tellement sûr au final, peut-être au début oui le temps de s'habituer ça prendra 1/2 voir 1 seconde max. Après une fois habitué tu feras seulement un geste plus grand et peut-être plus précis et tu ne perdras pas grand chose. 
Mais ça dépends aussi des armes parce qu'il y en a où tu es obligé de subir l'animation, comme le gros fusil de snipe par exemple ce qui n'est pas plus mal. Et pour d'autre la vitesse d'animation dépends de ta vitesse.

Enfin on verra lundi comment ça se passe.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai cru comprendre que les verrous risquaient moins de se "bloquer" aussi ?
Bon je vais m'entrainer ce WE au stand de tir, histoire de recharger rapidement mon arrosoir lundi  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

j'arriverai lundi sans y avoir touché donc je sens que ça va être fendar. Apres j'ai aussi l'habitude de H3VR qui est plutot stricte pour le reloading.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai un peu testé hier, j'ai pas trop senti de différence, en fait.

Par contre, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi j'avais une aubergine à la place du couteau  ::O:

----------


## Darth

Premier avril.

Et c'était pas une aubergine, demande a Septic :D

----------


## Oyooh

> Premier avril.


Ha mais j'avais pas pensé à ce détail ^^.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait une nouvelle collection de cartes pour Pavlov https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2446351682
On n'a jamais essayé maze, river et stockpile.

Edit: j'ai viré river, qui ne se lance pas "Warning: Workshop 957868980 has no metadata, skiping"

----------


## Darth

Alors y'a une omaha beach en rush qui parait interessante (mais archi grosse, genre 1.5go) https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2430550145

Mais surtout pour le délire y'a la meme map avec des bots, en coop. https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2435603696
La map est jolie, c'est un rip de hell let loose. On peut ajouter les bots directement par un bouton dans le jeu, bref ça peut etre rigolo.

----------


## 564.3

J'ajoute la version avec bots pour l'instant, on verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## Darth

La map ctf Battle arena qu'on aime bien existe aussi en normal https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2296654393
Compatible TDM / DM / S&D / GG / WW2 TDM / WW2 GG / KOTH / OITC / Hunt, faudra la rajouter a ton mapcycle et on pourra tourner sur les mods de jeu

Dans un autre style pour du snd y'a Thornhill House https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...20&searchtext=
Une belle map maison.

----------


## 564.3

> La map ctf Battle arena qu'on aime bien existe aussi en normal https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2296654393
> Compatible TDM / DM / S&D / GG / WW2 TDM / WW2 GG / KOTH / OITC / Hunt, faudra la rajouter a ton mapcycle et on pourra tourner sur les mods de jeu
> 
> Dans un autre style pour du snd y'a Thornhill House https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...20&searchtext=
> Une belle map maison.


Ok j'ai mis ça dans la liste, Thornhill House pourrait être pas mal pour tester le mode TTT officiel.

----------


## Conan3D

Hey, ça fait quelques temps que j'ai le jeu, et maintenant j'ai un PC qui est capable de le faire tourner sans cracher ses tripes, du coup si y'a de la place pour des soirées...

----------


## Hideo

Y'a toujours de la place au soirees  ::lol::  

Passe sur le topic des soirées, rejoins le groupe CanardVR et pour Pavlov je te conseille de t'inscrire a la collection de 564.3 a link quelques messages plus haut pour eviter d'avoir a dl les maps sur le moment.

----------


## Conan3D

Yep c'est fait ! Là j'ai pas mal envie de faire du TTT, y'a toujours que des anglophones sur les serveurs publics, et faire du TTT en public c'est pas forcément génial

----------


## 564.3

On se retrouve le lundi soir à partir de 20h30, avec chat audio sur Discord CPC pour bien s'entendre.
Tant pis pour le réalisme de l'audio in-game, c'est plus ambiance détente que pro-gaming.

----------


## Darth

La map TTT old west qu'on avait testé a été mise a jour avec le TTT officiel, on pourra toujours retenter entre deux CTF sur Battlearena. ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

> La map TTT old west qu'on avait testé a été mise a jour avec le TTT officiel, on pourra toujours retenter entre deux CTF sur Battlearena.


Il y a peut-être déjà Thornhill House qu'on n'a pas encore essayé qui sera pas mal pour le TTT. Old West m'avait semblé avoir une archi un peu bizarre, avec de longues lignes de vue. L'intérêt était aussi tous les mécanismes qu'ils avaient ajouté, là je ne sais pas si c'est très utile à présent.
De toute façon c'est jouable sur toutes les cartes, au pire on le fait sur Datacenter ou Santorini qui m'auraient aussi l'air pas mal pour ce mode.
Enfin je ne suis pas trop sur de ce qui fait une bonne carte TTT.

Je l'ajoute quand même, ça reste une carte de 500Mo au pire, et entre la petite version qu'on a déjà et celle là, ça nous en fera une quand on est peu et une quand on est beaucoup.

----------


## Darth

Pour ce soir, je propose Battlearena en CTF histoire de se chauffer, ensuite du SND sur Thornhill. Si la map s'avère pourrie, on embrayera sur les classiques santorini/data center. Et puis après au goût de chacun et selon le nombre qu'on est on pourra essayer des mods/maps a la con.

----------


## Darth

La map zombie farm en deux parties qu'on a fait va ressortir dans une campagne plus longue et encore plus WTF, la release a été retardée de quelques jours au vu de quelques bugs mais on pourra regarder comment ça tourne. (c'est tres gros et ça met 5 a 10mn a loader soi disant) PollyZ de souvenir que ça s'appelle.

Sinon toujours en zombie, le remake de la map COD Verrukt a l'air de marcher honnetement, faudra tester. https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...72&searchtext=

Une version de nuit de Thornhill house est sortie, mais pas sur que ce soit plus interessant.

----------


## 564.3

> La map zombie farm en deux parties qu'on a fait va ressortir dans une campagne plus longue et encore plus WTF, la release a été retardée de quelques jours au vu de quelques bugs mais on pourra regarder comment ça tourne. (c'est tres gros et ça met 5 a 10mn a loader soi disant) PollyZ de souvenir que ça s'appelle.


Ah carrément, ça va prendre 10+Go ou quoi ?
Sinon vaudra peut-être mieux attendre un peu après la sortie que d'autres finissent les tests et le debuggage  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon toujours en zombie, le remake de la map COD Verrukt a l'air de marcher honnetement, faudra tester. https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...72&searchtext=


Ok, je l'ai ajoutée à la liste.




> Une version de nuit de Thornhill house est sortie, mais pas sur que ce soit plus interessant.


Ouais, je laisse de coté pour l'instant. Il y a une version nuit et hivers de CQB aussi  ::ninja:: 
Sinon il y a maze et stockpile qu'on oublie à chaque fois. À voir si on les garde ou pas, surtout que stockpile fait 1.4Go.

----------


## Darth

Pour la prochaine soirée on peut se lancer Thornhill et Stockpile en SND pour changer de santorini et data center. Ca permettra d'éliminer la map si c'est pas concluant.
Faudra se retenter un TTT maintenant qu'on comprend un peu mieux le système et que c'est Salakis et Vactro les traitres toute façon.

La campagne zombie est sortie, elle fait que 600mo https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2306043314

----------


## Conan3D

Toujours chaud pour du TTT

----------


## 564.3

> Pour la prochaine soirée on peut se lancer Thornhill et Stockpile en SND pour changer de santorini et data center. Ca permettra d'éliminer la map si c'est pas concluant.
> Faudra se retenter un TTT maintenant qu'on comprend un peu mieux le système et que c'est Salakis et Vactro les traitres toute façon.
> 
> La campagne zombie est sortie, elle fait que 600mo https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2306043314


Ah ça va alors, je comprends pas bien l'histoire du temps de chargement. Mais le lien est HS, ils l'ont ptet déjà virée à cause d'autres problèmes.

Pour le TTT datacenter était peut-être un peu grand non ? Thornhill est peut-être pas mal, ou trop petite si on est une 12e.
Faudra que je règle mon problème de micro in-game aussi. En fin de soirée j'ai tenté le coup du reboot magique qui marche en général, mais ça n'a pas suffit…
Sur le forums j'ai trouvé des trucs et astuces que j'avais déjà vérifié. Ça marchait à une époque pourtant.

----------


## Darth

C'est pas con le TTT sur Thornhill, ça condense le jeu tout en ayant plein d'espace fourbe avec les étages et les chambres pour copuler Septic avec une balle dans la nuque.

----------


## 564.3

Tant que j'y pense, l'erreur en boucle sur UGC2432866208 CTF_BattleArena:



> LogNet: Warning: Actor CTF-GL_C / CTF-GL_2 has no root component in AActor::IsNetRelevantFor. (Make bAlwaysRelevant=true?)


~20k lignes par minute, soit ~3 Mo de logs / minute (avec le timestamp devant).

----------


## Darth

Ah oui tout de même !

----------


## Darth

Du nouveau sur la branche beta: En ce qui concerne le coté WW2. 



> -Added Bayonets
> -Added bayonet dismemberment if they hit bones on kill
> -Adjusted bayonets to now be be added to kar98, mosin, leeenfield, m1garand (bayonet_trenchgun)


On va pouvoir remiser le coutal si on peut rusher avec le fusil a verrou 

Sinon un nouveau mode de jeu est apparu aussi sur la branche Beta. The Hidden. Pompé sur un mod de CS semble t'il:



> A new official mode in beta. One team consists of a single powerful player who is invisible, has blades attached to their arms, moves fast, can jump and grab onto ledges, can see through walls, and can heal by "consuming" dead bodies. The other team is full of soldiers who have to kill The Hidden.Despite having all those powers it's still hard to win as the hidden, as you're not actually 100% invisible and the soldiers can just barely see you, and if the enemies gang up and fire at you then you'll die pretty quick

----------


## hommedumatch

Une bonne occasion de raser la forêt.

----------


## nodulle

Ab bah c'est cool, il y avait des map avec ce mod. Mais elles étaient pétées suite aux dernières maj.

----------


## 564.3

> Ab bah c'est cool, il y avait des map avec ce mod. Mais elles étaient pétées suite aux dernières maj.


Celle sur le toit de l'hopital a été patchée depuis mais je ne sais pas si ça suffisait. C'est pour ça que je l'ai laissé dans la liste, mais je l'oublie à chaque fois. On pourra la virer si elle n'a pas spécialement d'intérêt par ailleurs. Dans Thornhill ça pourrait être marrant, mais les portes aident peut-être trop les soldats.

Sinon c'est très cool pour la bayonnette, limite avoir un fusil à verrou sera mieux qu'un couteau parce que ça a plus d'allonge et on peut même tirer un coup de feu.
À voir si on peut tuer quelqu'on en lui balançant à la tronche, sinon le couteau reste intéressant pour ça (bon, un coup de feu c'est bien aussi, mais moins discret).
Faudrait peut-être qu'ils mettent des shurikens ou quelque chose du genre, pour faire tout le panel (mélée, mélée/distance, distance).

----------


## Darth

Il semble qu'en l'état de la beta la bayonette puisse être enlevé du fusil. Un des admins s'est fait tuer en tant qu'Hidden, alors qu'il repositionnait son casque, par une bayonette lancée de loin.

Va falloir que je plonge dans les méandres du discord pour voir si y'a une date de release.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ok, faudrait pas que ce soit aussi efficace qu'un couteau quand même.
Enfin s'il faut enlever la bayonnette comme ça marche pour les accessoires, ça ne se fait pas en une fraction de seconde  ::ninja:: 

On verra quand ça sortira le moment venu, leur planning n'a pas l'air super carré…
Dans les priorités j'aurais plutôt mis le menu avec la liste des joueurs > 10, avec le kick/ban direct pour les modérateurs de serveur privé. Ou au moins le nombre de joueurs par équipe.
Il y a toujours un placeholders "stats" aussi, et je suppose des bouts de code pas finis. Ils n'ont probablement pas mis ça alors que ce n'était même pas entamé.

----------


## Darth

> Ah ok, faudrait pas que ce soit aussi efficace qu'un couteau quand même.
> Enfin s'il faut enlever la bayonnette comme ça marche pour les accessoires, ça ne se fait pas en une fraction de seconde 
> 
> On verra quand ça sortira le moment venu, leur planning n'a pas l'air super carré…
> *Dans les priorités j'aurais plutôt mis le menu avec la liste des joueurs > 10, avec le kick/ban direct pour les modérateurs de serveur privé. Ou au moins le nombre de joueurs par équipe.*
> Il y a toujours un placeholders "stats" aussi, et je suppose des bouts de code pas finis. Ils n'ont probablement pas mis ça alors que ce n'était même pas entamé.


C'est dans les tuyaux...depuis novembre.
Donc rêve pas t'auras une nouvelle map avant que la nouvelle UI n'arrive.

----------


## Darth

Les maps battlewar et battlewar 2 (qui nous interesse un poil plus) ont maintenant des versions CTF, ptetre a rajouter dans la collec histoire de tester la version 2 vu qu'elle est plus petite.

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...96&searchtext=

----------


## babarti

Salut les canards ! 
Vous faites toujours des sessions entre canards sur Pavlov le lundi soir ? Et est-ce que vous acceptez les gros noobs ? Du genre qui galère à lancer une grenade.  ::ninja:: 
J'ai testé moins d'une heure le jeu avant de me rendre compte que si je faisais pas gaffe la motion sickness arrivait vite du coup je manque d'entraînement...

Comme j'ai enfin un lundi soir qui devrait être dispo semaine prochaine voire même celle d'après soyons fous, je serais curieux de rejoindre une de vos parties ! 
M'enfin voilà, y'a un risque léthal certains pour quelconque allié trop proche quand je tente un lancer de grenade...  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

Fais surtout gaffe avec les grenades IRL si t'as un lustre, ventilo ou autre au plafond.

Sinon ça arrive à tout le monde de tirer sur les coéquipiers, surtout ceux qui prennent les ennemis à revers (désolé Oyooh). On voit un truc qui bouge de leur coté et on tire  ::ninja:: 
Bon quand il agite les bras en hurlant « copain, copain » et qu'on voit son nametag, y a un moment où se dit que quelque chose cloche, quand même… et on n'a plus qu'à s'excuser  :Emo: 

Les lancers et rebonds foireux de grenades c'est plus courant quand même. Ou les roquettes dans le dos, fallait pas se mettre devant…

----------


## Darth

> Salut les canards ! 
> Vous faites toujours des sessions entre canards sur Pavlov le lundi soir ? Et est-ce que vous acceptez les gros noobs ? Du genre qui galère à lancer une grenade. 
> J'ai testé moins d'une heure le jeu avant de me rendre compte que si je faisais pas gaffe la motion sickness arrivait vite du coup je manque d'entraînement...
> 
> Comme j'ai enfin un lundi soir qui devrait être dispo semaine prochaine voire même celle d'après soyons fous, je serais curieux de rejoindre une de vos parties ! 
> M'enfin voilà, y'a un risque léthal certains pour quelconque allié trop proche quand je tente un lancer de grenade...


On est ouvert a tous et on sera ravis de te faire sauter les molaires avec du plomb virtuel. Nous jouons toujours tous les lundis soirs des 20h30 jusqu'a taaaaaaaaaaard, tant qu'il y a du monde.

Rejoint nous sur le *groupe steam* et son chat qui permet d'organiser toutes nos soirées et d'avoir un peu plus d'actu qu'ici vu qu'on a un paquet de membres qui sont des extérieurs a CPC.  

Je t'invite aussi a t'abonner a la *collec de maps du workshop* composée par 564.3 qui hoste nos soirées virtuelles. Ca te permettra d'éviter les chargements pendant la soirée surtout si t'es en bousie ou pas fibré.

Enfin deux conseils pour pavlov, en premier trouver l'option dans l'onglet player et activer "virtual stock", ça te permettra de viser bien plus simplement. Le second, pour le motion sickness, vas y molo et commence sur d'autres jeux moins demandant. Si tu te fous la gerbe trop régulierement, ton cerveau va vriller et tu pourras plus mettre le casque sans avoir l'estomac qui se rebelle.

----------


## babarti

Merci pour toutes ces infos et pour l'acceptation de mon noobisme ! 
Je m'attelle à setup tout ça, j'ai hâte  ::): 

Pour la motion sickness, j'ai pourtant pas mal d'heures / années de VR dans les pattes mais j'ai tendance à éviter la smooth locomotion parce que décidément ça ne passe pas bien.  ::cry::  ça va bien finir par le faire un jour.

----------


## Darth

Dans les maps a tester et a ptetre ajouter dans le mapcycle y'a un rip de Tarkov https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2516632781
La version classique tdm/dm etc de Metro Bf3 https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2570571530
Une escape map face aux zombies genre L4D https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2503678152
Une ctf rip d'Unreal tournament qui peut changer de bridge/arena domination https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2461159499

----------


## 564.3

Steam déconne un peu là, mais normalement je les ai ajoutées à la collection.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2446351682

----------


## Darth

La map zombie, suite des zombies farms est enfin stable et dispo. 6go le bestiau.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...archtext=polly

Histoire de faire de la place en compensation je propose de virer Verrukt, vu qu'elle déconnait grave, Maze vu qu'elle est pas drole et Stockpile vu qu'il faut etre 10 pour etre vraiment utile.

----------


## 564.3

Ok j'ai fait le changement. Ils disent 2Go sur la page Steam, mais ce n'est peut-être pas correct.

----------


## Hideo

Ch'ui pas chez moi ce soir mais la semaine pro normalement j'en serai  ::):

----------


## Darth

J'espère bien, ça manque un peu ton haleine de Guinness !

----------


## hommedumatch

Pas mal cette map Unreal Tournament, il manque juste le mutator instagib.

----------


## Left

Bonjour tout le monde,

question : Pavlov VR a une version payante mais il y a aussi une version Applab. 
Est-ce qu'il y a une différence ?

----------


## 564.3

Pavlov Shack Beta est une version native Quest en test. Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un l'ait essayée ici, c'est très limité même si c'est toujours mieux que rien si on n'a pas de PC (ou pas assez puissant). Il y a d'autres FPS natifs Quest sinon (Onward notamment).
Pavlov VR est une version PC, à laquelle on joue.
Les deux jeux (Pavlov Shack et Pavlov) ne sont pas cross-play, et je ne crois pas que ce soit prévu pour l'instant.

----------


## Left

Ok super merci pour cette réponse.

----------


## Darth

La version quest est quasiment au meme point de dev que la version pc maintenant mis à part genre stalingrad qui demande trop de ressources.

Une fois la beta finie faudra passer a la caisse, mais sa gratuité pour le moment permet d'en profiter a fond.

----------


## Darth

Vu notre partie de lundi dernier, on peut virer la map zombie du mapcycle ainsi que la tarkov qui est bien trop grande.
Pour remplacer j'ai une map ctf et autres avec plein de piou piou rigolo https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...47&searchtext=

Un test de destruction de l'environnement sur une map finalement plus test qu'autre chose https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...06&searchtext=

Y'a aussi un ptit mod qui remplace l'écran des scores par un autre plus complet affichant jusqu'a 24 joueurs et le ping en prime. https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...50&searchtext=



> 1. Subscribe to this item on Steam
> 2. Using your file explorer, go to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\workshop\content\555160\2562  926750". Path might be different if you have steam installed elsewhere.
> 3. Copy "pakchunk_workshop_stage.scoreboard.pak" to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\PavlovVR\Pavlov\Conte  nt\Paks"

----------


## 564.3

Ok j'ai ajouté les 2 maps et viré le rip de Tarkov.

Pour la map zombie à virer, tu parles de "Zombie Campaign pOLLyz" ? J'ai testé aujourd'hui avec des randoms, et ça marche maintenant que mon Windows a un slip moins serré.

Quelques notes:
- on a déjà vu une partie des décors, je me demande si on n'avait pas déjà fait une ancienne version ou si c'est repris en partie d'autres cartes avec des mécaniques différentes
- les zombies sont assez violents et en nombre raisonnable, on a des munitions illimitées, on respawn quasi instantanément dans les pieds d'un autre joueur
- ils ont un peu abusé sur les zones sombres vraiment noires et la lampe torche du flingue qui éclaire que dalle (petit cône sans illumination globale)
- ça tournait bien, à part dans une zone, ou alors c'est parce qu'on était en général 3-4 et là plein de monde s'est connecté
- comme souvent il y a quelques bugs dans les décors, des mécanismes / scripts un peu foireux, mais ça va pour ce que j'en ai vu

----------


## 564.3

Un dump par taille, et j'ai ajouté la date de mise à jour en passant. Pour rappel les ID sont des liens vers le workshop.
On pourrait peut-être rééessayer et probablement virer "Omaha Beach BOTS". Ça pourrait être marrant de jouer avec des bots des deux cotés, mais de mon souvenir ils étaient plus cons que des roombas.



Spoiler Alert! 



taille
update
id
nom

6120
2021-06-08
UGC2306043314
Zombie Campigan pOLLyz

1940
2021-07-24
UGC2435603696
Omaha Beach BOTS

1161
2021-07-12
UGC2503678152
Escape The Dead

967
2021-06-27
UGC1947586868
HDN Hospital Roof

852
2021-08-20
UGC2370015483
CQB

801
2021-04-02
UGC2409993386
Operation Metro

784
2021-05-20
UGC2362993920
Thornhill House

758
2021-08-13
UGC2570571530
Operation Metro

730
2021-06-02
UGC2432866208
CTF_BattleArena

716
2021-05-19
UGC2296654393
BattleArena

571
2019-08-06
UGC1798624692
Nadeball

532
2019-04-05
UGC974295170
Shipment

481
2021-01-17
UGC2075483313
RUSH WW2 D-Day

460
2021-05-15
UGC2267134313
TTT Old West

277
2019-07-14
UGC1804047703
Knifeball

247
2021-07-15
UGC2262552543
WarZone

215
2021-06-02
UGC2503603096
CTF_BattleWar2

189
2019-10-03
UGC1158041194
King of the Arena

183
2019-09-22
UGC1865280218
Arena Domination 1000

145
2021-07-29
UGC2321123745
BattleWar 2

127
2021-06-27
UGC2461159499
CTF Facing Worlds

103
2019-08-08
UGC1819649575
King of the Hill - Rainey Street

92
2021-07-28
UGC2467804606
DestructibleWorld final

91
2020-03-14
UGC2006669707
High Noon

40
2020-10-25
UGC2254081883
Laser Tag KOTH

14
2020-10-15
UGC2252266456
Laser Tag Small (DM, TDM, SND)

13
2021-09-08
UGC2419113247
Castle Wars V4.7 (New Guns+Beta support)

----------


## Darth

La map zombie a virer c'est escape the dead, celle qu'on a fait lundi en courant comme des cons jusqu'au bout en lançant des grenades par dessus l'épaule.

Omaha je crois qu'on peut la virer de base, les bots sont tellement naze qu'on se fait chier direct.

Lundi il faudrait tester castle wars, destructible world et la metro classique histoire de les valider ou les virer en attendant que je trouve de nouvelles maps potables.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ok je croyais que ça en était une qui n'était pas dans la liste, j'étais en train de me battre avec Windows alors je n'ai pas tout suivi  ::ninja:: 
J'ai viré ces deux cartes.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai regardé les stats que j'ai loggé pendant mon test de "Zombie Campaign pOLLyz" avec des randoms, et à partir de 6 joueurs le thread CPU utilisé par pavlovserver est en général à fond. C'était bien le problème quand on commençait à avoir du rubber banding & co. Niveau RAM ça va, même si c'est aussi la carte qui en consomme le plus, c'est monté à 2.2Go/3Go.
Et coté client j'avais encore de la marge, pas de problèmes.

À titre de comparaison, il une autre map où on a tapé au plafond et c'était "Operation Metro RUSH" avec 16+ joueurs. Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi celle là chargerait le serveur, mais c'était peut-être après ce coup là que j'avais diminué le nombre de slots.

----------


## Darth

Donc on se gardera la campagne zombie pour les soirs ou on manque de joueurs.

----------


## Darth

map pistol a tester https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2598849652

a voir si elle est pas trop grande pour 6/8 joueurs et que ce soit ouvert aux randoms obligatoirement pour etre rigolo.

Sinon après discussion avec Evan, on pourrait ptetre passer sur la branche beta histoire de profiter des nouveaux mods de jeu vu que la grosse maj se fait attendre sur la branche classique. Apres je sais pas comment ça marche pour le serveur de 564.3 ni comment le passer en host beta.

----------


## 564.3

Pour le serveur il y a aussi des branches, suffit de changer et mettre à jour. J'avais regardé et il y a aussi des branches pour Pavlov Shack (version Quest).
À voir si tout le monde est motivé et l'aura fait d'ici lundi (ou le suivant).

J'ajouterais la map dans la selec tout à l'heure, d'ailleurs faudrait que je vérifie celle qui n'avait pas chargé.

----------


## Darth

Ca parait short pour ce lundi mais pour le prochain on peut tenter de passer en beta pour tester les mods hidden et autres conneries.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca parait short pour ce lundi mais pour le prochain on peut tenter de passer en beta pour tester les mods hidden et autres conneries.


D'ailleurs on a toujours la map hidden hospital roof dans la liste.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1947586868




> Updated map to be compatible with the New Official Hidden GameMode


On peut supposer que ça marche sur la branche stable et beta, mais à voir.

----------


## Darth

On en discute lundi soir avec ceux présent et on testera ça sur la soirée du 27.

----------


## Darth

Basculement sur la version beta pour la soirée de lundi 27 histoire de tester le mod hidden officiel. Y'a le prop hunt qui fonctionne aussi normalement.
Ca fait quelques go a dl en revanche, ça prend du temps ensuite de faire l'install donc faite le avant lundi hein (oui c'est limite aussi long que le décryptage de HL2 en 2004).

Si ça plante/pu/ pendant la soirée, on repartira sur la branche normale en attendant la maj officielle.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait l'update du serveur (2Go) et client (5.5Go download, 50Go unpack/patch/repack) hier avant de me pieuter. Je ferais probablement un test demain voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## nodulle

50 go !  ::o:  Il retélécharge les maps dans le lot ?

----------


## Darth

Merci camarade

----------


## 564.3

> 50 go !  Il retélécharge les maps dans le lot ?


Nan c'est le boulot coté stockage ça, la phase update où il prend les 5.5Go téléchargés et les intègre à ce qu'on a déjà. Faut de la place coté stockage, peut-être pas 50Go d'un coup mais plusieurs dizaines de Go. J'avais 20Go et ça ne suffisait pas.
Après il y a probablement divers assets dans les 5.5Go de patch, pas regardé s'ils ont changé / ajouté des cartes.

----------


## 564.3

En fait 50Go c'est la taille du jeu. Pour ceux qui ont une connexion en carton et de l'espace ça vaut peut-être le coup d'en garder une archive de coté avant de changer de branche, pour revenir rapidos à la version stable.

J'ai testé la beta sur mon serveur, ça a l'air de rouler. Effectivement, il y a peu de serveurs beta et personne dessus.

La carte "industry" était déjà dans la branche stable, mais elle semble finie et est plutôt grande.
Il y a une nouvelle carte "Haguenau" (bien connue des alsaciens) avec des textures un peu faiblardes mais ça passe. C'est une sorte de petit "Stalingrad", thème WW2 urbain assez complexe, mais plus condensée.

Concernant les modes de jeu:
- "push" semble bien foutu, avec des restrictions de classe, mais je n'ai pas testé le désarmement. Sur "Haguenau" il a l'air d'y avoir une sorte de "zone de combat" restreinte, ça devrait passer à 6-8 peut-être.
- "prophunt" faudra trouver sur quelle carte officielle il est supposé marcher. Sur "Industry" ça n'a pas l'air ok, ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose pour se transformer en prop. De toute façon faut une carte plus petite. Il y avait un serveur beta en mode prophunt avec une carte custom, j'aurais peut-être du noter laquelle.
- "hidden" devrait marcher sur n'importe quelle carte, et m'a l'air plutôt bien foutu. Il y a 2 pouvoirs: le saut (selon l'orientation de la manette pour moi, peut-être parce que c'est mon mode de locomotion) et une sorte de vision infra-rouge. On a quelques grenades aussi.

Sinon la carte "Pistol" est en mode custom, donc c'est normal qu'on ne puisse pas la lancer en TDM ou autre. Mais sans une armée de randoms, elle risque d'être trop vide. J'ai pas testé les petites cartes classiques, genre si "King of the Arena" marche avec la beta.

----------


## Darth

Merci pour ton boulot 564.3, tu gères.

Une map prophunt pour la beta https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...htext=prophunt

map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2019593084
autre map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1959122943
re autre map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...searchtext=hdn

Je pense qu'on va passer la soirée a tester du Hidden et voir si le prop veut marcher. En attendant la release officielle ça nous changera les idées.

----------


## Hideo

Ahhh du bon Prop-Hunt  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour ton boulot 564.3, tu gères.
> 
> Une map prophunt pour la beta https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...htext=prophunt
> 
> map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2019593084
> autre map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1959122943
> re autre map hidden https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...searchtext=hdn
> 
> Je pense qu'on va passer la soirée a tester du Hidden et voir si le prop veut marcher. En attendant la release officielle ça nous changera les idées.


Ok j'ajouterais la map prophunt. Faudrait peut-être tester les officielles aussi, voir si une a été modifiée pour. Ou si l'info a été publiée quelque part.

Pour hidden il n'y a pas besoin de carte spéciale je pense (du moment qu'elles sont en mode libre), celles que tu as listées m'ont l'air d'intégrer un vieux mode custom.
D'ailleurs sur la dernière le créateur dit qu'il espère que le mode officiel marchera mieux que celui qu'il a intégré, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir testé ou ajouté une compatibilité.
Par contre le mode officiel a moins de pouvoirs que ce mode custom, pour ce que j'en ai vu.

Et on a toujours Hospital Roof dans la sélection, avec un mode custom mais aussi des modes libres on dirait

----------


## Darth

On essaiera ce qui passe pour Hidden, ça risque d'etre du try and retry pour savoir si les maps sont compatibles et si le tag sur le player hidden est bien caché.

----------


## 564.3

Ah tu penses qu'il y a des données à mettre sur la carte, du genre points de spawn spéciaux ?
J'ai peut-être testé sur certaines où c'est fait, je referais une passe demain pour voir où ça et PH ont l'air de marcher. Sur le coup j'avais l'impression que c'était selon un algo utilisant les points de spawn génériques.

Le problème des cartes avec un mode custom c'est que souvent on ne peut pas utiliser autre chose que celui intégré, donc pas l'officiel. Il y a peut-être moyen de vérifier quelque part dans le package.

----------


## Darth

J'ai pas réussi a trouver sur le discord officiel les maps qu'il utilisent pour leurs soirées test hidden et prophunt, y'a tellement de messages c'est compliqué.

----------


## 564.3

Visiblement la dernière beta a changé pas mal de trucs, on est passé de la version 0.82.107 à 0.90.2 et pas mal de modes de jeu sont passés sous le tapis.

Les deux qu'on voulait essayer son désactivés, dans les logs serveur j'ai
Warning: Failed to load game mode 'HIDDEN' specified by URL options.
Warning: Failed to load game mode 'PH' specified by URL options.

PUSH est chargé de force quand on lance Haguenau maintenant. Edit: en fait c'est le mode par défaut pour cette carte

Quand je tente de les charger le client freeze à l'initialisation de la carte, on ne peut plus rien faire jusqu'à ce que le serveur charge une autre carte et/ou un autre mode.

J'ai un peu cherché dans les fichiers, dans /Pavlov/Content/Paks/pakchunk0-LinuxServer.pak on a:



Spoiler Alert! 



+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="TDM",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/TeamDeathMatchGameMode.TeamDeathMatchGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="SND",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/SearchAndDestroyGameMode.SearchAndDestroyGameMode_  C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="DM",GameClassNam  e="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/DeathMatchGameMode.DeathMatchGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="GUN",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/GunGameMode.GunGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="TTT",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/TTTv2GameMode.TTTv2GameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="HNT",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/HuntGameMode.HuntGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="ZWV",GameClassNa  me="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/ZombieGameMode.ZombieGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="CUSTOM", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/CustomGameMode.CustomGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="CTF", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/CaptureTheFlagGameMode.CaptureTheFlagGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="BR", GameClassName="/Script/Pavlov.BattlegroundsGameMode")
;+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="PUSH", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/PushGamemode.PushGamemode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="TANKTDM", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/TankTDMGameMode.TankTDMGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="WW2GUN", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/WW2GunGameMode.WW2GunGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="KOTH", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/KOTHGameMode.KOTHGameMode_C")
+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="OITC", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/OneInTheChamberGameMode.OneInTheChamberGameMode_C"  )
;+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="HIDDEN", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/TheHiddenGameMode.TheHiddenGameMode_C")
;+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="PH", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/PropHuntGameMode.PropHuntGameMode_C")
;+GameModeClassAliases=(ShortName="OVERRUN", GameClassName="/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/OverrunGameMode.OverrunGameMode_C")




En passant, il y a des modes dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler. J'ai lancé BR sur Datacenter pour voir, mais on reste au dessus du sol à ne rien pouvoir faire. Probablement des trucs pas finis, mais il charge ça quand même. Edit: pareil pour OVERRUN, pas sur où c'est supposé marcher

Edit: en fait on peut les lancer sans utiliser les alias, par exemple "/Game/Gameplay/GameModes/TheHiddenGameMode.TheHiddenGameMode_C" au lieu de "HIDDEN", et ce mode a bien l'air de marcher avec n'importe quelle carte.

En passant, je comprends mieux pourquoi Haguenau a des textures dégueu, selon les logs on charge "/Game/Maps/Quest/Haguenau/Haguenau_Quest_Main_01"  ::ninja:: 
Et dans la conf intégrée dans un pak:



> ;Hidden maps for pcvr
> +HiddenMaps="bunker"
> +HiddenMaps="haguenau"
> +HiddenMaps="ogcontainers"


J'ai lancé CTF dessus, il charge bien le mode mais y a pas de drapeaux, ce qui est bien embêtant. Il y en a dans Datacenter par exemple. Et je n'ai trouvé aucune map officielle qui supporte PH (hospital avait du potentiel pourtant).

----------


## 564.3

C'était bien voulu que ces modes soient planqués dans la dernière beta, et ils ne seront pas dans la prochaine mise à jour non plus


En passant, ils avaient fait un petit teaser pour la mise à jour (bizarrement on dirait hidden à la fin)

----------


## Darth

Si tu arrives a lancer hidden autrement et qu'on peut te rejoindre alors on est toujours bon.

----------


## 564.3

> Si tu arrives a lancer hidden autrement et qu'on peut te rejoindre alors on est toujours bon.


Ouaip ça marche, et lundi ils risquent de passer la branche stable en 0.90, vaut peut-être mieux être sur la beta de toute façon.

----------


## Darth

C'est un test pour ce lundi, on constatera les dégats pendant qu'on joue. Meme si l'update sort sur la stable, y'aura pas le mod hidden vu les infos que t'as trouvé donc effectivement autant regarder ce que ça vaut de toute façon en beta

----------


## Darth

Hidden et prophunt approuvés a 100%.

Maintenant que l'update 26 est sortie sur la branche principale, il reste a savoir si on peut encore lancer hidden sur la branche principale ou s'il faut rester en beta. 
Faudra poser le pour et le contre entre jouer a du bon mode de jeu et avoir un peu plus de monde sur le serv.

----------


## 564.3

> Hidden et prophunt approuvés a 100%.
> 
> Maintenant que l'update 26 est sortie sur la branche principale, il reste a savoir si on peut encore lancer hidden sur la branche principale ou s'il faut rester en beta. 
> Faudra poser le pour et le contre entre jouer a du bon mode de jeu et avoir un peu plus de monde sur le serv.


Ah ça n'aura pas trainé, faut espérer que le petit patch d'hier soir corrige bien le pb qu'on eu nodulle et masben.
Je ferais un test dans la branche stable, mais la feinte pour lancer les modes planqués sous le tapis devrait marcher aussi.
Ils les amélioreront dans la branche beta, mais bon c'est déjà pas mal là. Faudra plutôt jouer en privé par contre, pour éviter que ce soit la foire avec 10 soldats vs 1 hidden.

----------


## Darth

Vu la shitstorm sur le hub steam, le bug de nodulle est maintenant sur la branche principale  ::P: 

Si on peut avoir le meilleur des deux mondes avec un mode hidden stable comme hier et du monde pour peupler les autres parties alors banco. Mon pc vient de mettre 1h30 a faire la maj beta d'hier, va comprendre pourquoi.

----------


## 564.3

> Vu la shitstorm sur le hub steam, le bug de nodulle est maintenant sur la branche principale 
> 
> Si on peut avoir le meilleur des deux mondes avec un mode hidden stable comme hier et du monde pour peupler les autres parties alors banco. Mon pc vient de mettre 1h30 a faire la maj beta d'hier, va comprendre pourquoi.


Entre la 0.90.2 et 0.90.3 il y avait peu de données changées (80Mo je crois), mais dans 40Go de pak qui prennent une plombe à traiter.

----------


## Darth

Un peu le bordel si c'est ça a chaque maj maintenant.

----------


## 564.3

> Un peu le bordel si c'est ça a chaque maj maintenant.


Ouais encore que sur la branche stable on ne devrait pas avoir des patchs tous les 4 matins. Peut-être un hotfix et on sera peinard pour plusieurs semaines j'espère, même si ça serait bien qu'ils sortent rapidos les nouveaux modes de jeu officiels.

Là passer de beta à stable me download 47Mo (et toujours les 40Go à patcher). Je testerais demain, mais coté serveur c'est resté en 0.90.3

Ce serait pas mal qu'ils réorganisent les fichiers pour optimiser les traitements des patchs.

Edit: J'ai fait une vérification des fichiers à tout hasard, et il m'a trouvé 2 fichiers différents de la référence.
Forcément c'est des gros pakchunk0-WindowsNoEditor.pak et pakchunk3-WindowsNoEditor.pak, il s'est mis à downloader 7Go pour 14Go à patcher.

Ou alors c'est lié à leurs hotfixes, déjà 2 aujourd'hui https://steamdb.info/app/555160/patchnotes/
27 September 2021 	Mon 	23:46 	Update 26 - Industry 	7434455
28 September 2021 	Tue 	03:59 	No title 			7435582
28 September 2021 	Tue 	22:23 	No title 			7441227

Pendant ce temps la beta est restée avec l'ID 7434455.

----------


## Darth

Y'a forcément du bugfix pour le crash au lancement de nodulle, si a ce jour la branche live va plus loin que la beta, on pourra ptetre rebasculer si on peut toujours lancer les mods.
De toute façon apres une grosse release comme ça y'a forcément du bugfix a gogo avant de retourner expérimenter sur de la beta

----------


## 564.3

Résultat des tests: il y a 3 builds 0.90.3 du client et au moins 2 du serveur, c'est un peu le bordel.
La branche beta est un champs de ruines en ce moment, le client est patché (pas testé) mais le serveur est pété (ne peut plus charger les cartes du workshop).
Chez moi client et serveur stable marchent bien, chargement des cartes custom et modes officiels cachés (PH et HND).
Pour lundi prochain vaudrait mieux que tout le monde revienne sur la branche stable, et fasse une vérification des fichiers au cas où. Éventuellement ça peut être pas mal d'attendre ce WE pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de repatcher si un autre hotfix sort d'ici la fin de la semaine.

En passant j'ai testé le coup du rouleau de Sopalin, et il se couche direct.

----------


## Darth

Moi qui pensait avoir accompli "the truc" avec le rouleau de sopalin. Ma déception est immense, mais ma gloire restera mémorable :D

Allez on repart en branche stable.

----------


## 564.3

2 maps qu'on a testé ce soir:

- Castle Wars qui était déjà dans la sélec et est plutôt marrante, même si c'est un peu la foire au n'importe quoi https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2419113247

- PavZ (au pif hors sélec), du deathmatch à base de loot dans un genre de zone désertique assez grande avec munitions limitées, quelques zombies et véhicules. C'était sympa à visiter vite fait, mais pas sur que ce que ça donne en usage "normal".
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2456742088

Sinon on a testé le mode infection en petit commité (containeryard) et sur un serveur avec pas mal de monde mais qui ramait (Santorini de nuit, carte assez lourde aussi). La skin de la créature de hidden et certains de ses pouvoirs sont repris (vision thermique, saut), on est moins balaise et pas invisible.
Pas super convainquant sur ce qu'on a fait, mais c'est quand même pas mal pour changer.

----------


## 564.3

Update 28 - Push
https://steamcommunity.com/games/555...33749530980584

Mode push officiel dans la branche stable, et ajouté pour ces cartes officielles: Stalingrad, Santorini, Bridge, Bunker, Container Yard, Siberia.
Bunker est une nouvelle carte, et quelques autres trucs aussi (un fusil, véhicule).
Et le tableau des scores est enfin mis à jour.

L'année prochaine ils changent de version d'Unreal Engine, donc ça prendra du temps sans update du contenu et pétera tout ce qui est dans le workshop. Manip facile pour mettre à jour, mais faut le faire.

----------


## Darth

Donc on pourra definitivement dire adieu a la map King of the Arena. Dejà qu'elle était pétée dans tous les sens depuis 2 ans, en UE 4.27 ça sera foutu, le créateur répond pas aux mails ou sur discord.

----------


## 564.3

Dans le dernier patch ils forcent les serveurs à être limités à 24 joueurs max. Il y en a qui gueulent, mais j'étais super étonné l'autre fois d'en voir à 50 slots (vides). Y en a vraiment qui abusaient.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...92457682448440

J'ai regardé les stats d'usage CPU que j'ai sur Thornhill (j'enregistre quelques métriques, c'est sur plusieurs soirées là), et ça a déjà l'air de commence à taper au plafond de mon thread à 3.8Ghz à 13-14 joueurs. Je n'ai pas remarqué spécialement d'effets de bord, mais le serveur doit moins bien tout synchroniser. À l'occase j’affinerais un peu ça.



Edit: total CPU % c'est sur 200% vu que j'alloue 2 cœurs à la VM

Edit2: Marrant avec Metro: Rush qu'on a pas mal joué avec 20 slots, il y a un premier genre de palier mais sans beaucoup de samples. Faudrait aussi que j'affiche les quartiles en plus de la médiane. Ou alors j'ai raté un truc et mes données sont foireuses.

----------


## Darth

la map bf3 était pas opti pour un sous, curieux de la relancer avec le vrai mod push officiel pour voir si ça change qqchose.

----------


## 564.3

Un dump de la sélection actuelle

A virer ou retester:
taille
update
id
nom

1200
2021-12-17
UGC2075483313
WW2 D-Day

967
2021-06-27
UGC1947586868
HDN Hospital Roof

861
2022-02-15
UGC2267134313
TTT Old West

133
2021-09-11
UGC2597347251
Eggplant - Prop Hunt

94
2021-10-25
UGC2467804606
DestructibleWorld




A tester:
taille
update
id
nom

1055
2022-02-11
UGC2626555672
R6: House (WIP) [SND, TDM, DM]

217
2022-02-12
UGC2716196676
Harvest

156
2022-01-21
UGC2707949940
Gravity Shipwar



Le reste:


Spoiler Alert! 



taille
update
id
nom

2887
2021-12-19
UGC2570571530
Operation Metro

852
2021-09-15
UGC2370015483
CQB

796
2022-02-06
UGC2598849652
Pistol Playground

784
2021-05-20
UGC2362993920
Thornhill House

708
2022-01-03
UGC2296654393
BattleArena

705
2021-12-13
UGC2432866208
CTF_BattleArena

648
2022-02-12
UGC2586294381
Dunder Mifflin

571
2019-08-06
UGC1798624692
Nadeball

552
2022-01-29
UGC2262552543
WarZone

532
2019-04-05
UGC974295170
Shipment

277
2019-07-14
UGC1804047703
Knifeball

189
2019-10-03
UGC1158041194
King of the Arena

183
2019-09-22
UGC1865280218
Arena Domination 1000

179
2021-12-13
UGC2503603096
CTF_BattleWar2

127
2021-06-27
UGC2461159499
CTF Facing Worlds

126
2022-02-09
UGC2419113247
Castle Wars V9.0

119
2022-01-23
UGC2321123745
BattleWar 2

103
2019-08-08
UGC1819649575
King of the Hill - Rainey Street

91
2020-03-14
UGC2006669707
High Noon

40
2020-10-25
UGC2254081883
Laser Tag KOTH

14
2020-10-15
UGC2252266456
Laser Tag Small (DM, TDM, SND)






Y en a auxquelles on ne joue plus, à relancer. Peut-être Pistol Playground ou des maps *war en KOTH pour changer.
Operation Metro est énorme, peut-être à virer.

Je vais mettre R6:House et Harvest dans la rotation SND.
Du genre: R6:House, Santorini, Harvest, Thornhill, Siberia et/ou peut-être une des nouvelles officielles qu'on n'a jamais joué en SND: Industry ou Bunker. Peut-être un peu grandes, mais si le serveur est plein d'ici là ça peut aller, sinon on fait next.
Enfin si quelqu'un a envie d'une autre liste, suffit de la poster ici.

----------


## Darth

J'approuve ton map cycle, ça permettra de valider deux maps dans la soirée sans se prendre la tête si c'est de la mierda. Faut juste esperer qu'il y ait du monde au moment de R6, c'est le genre de map qui se pretera bien au jeu a 10+ joueurs. On mettra gravity shipwars sur la semaine suivante et on fera le bilan.
Concernant celle qu'on peut virer, je suis également d'accord, on a aucun interet a les refaire pour le moment.

La map BF3 peut etre encore jouée, mais pas dans un map cycle comme on fait actuellement, faut vraiment se taper une soirée entiere dessus pour que ce soit interessant en rameutant du monde. Surtout que le push mode peut durer 1h sur une map donc au milieu de snd ça peut vite souler.

----------


## 564.3

Ah je vais peut-être la mettre plus loin alors, du genre: Thornhill, Harvest, Santorini, R6:House, Siberia, Industry, Bunker (je mets les 2 finalement)

----------


## Darth

faudra déjà qu'on voit comment elle tourne entre nous, on attendant du monde on peut se lancer un serv random avec cette map

----------


## 564.3

La soirée de lundi. Comme on s'était rendu compte, c'est monté en flèche à la fin de R6: House, y a eu des départs sur Siberia mais c'est resté au dessus de la dizaine, même sur Bunker.
Par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi la charge du 2e core était aussi un peu élevée sur la dernière session de Thornhill.



Le lundi précédent, en fait Thornhill a tendance à avoir des cheveux, même quand ce n'est pas très chargé. Le Santorini bizarre sur la fin c'était la version "night" en hidden où on est monté à une douzaine et 2 hidden.
Faudrait que je nettoie quelques trucs dans mon script à l'occase.

----------


## Darth

C'est peut etre la quantité de destruction sur thornhill qui fout la merde. De souvenir plus les rounds avancent et plus y'a des trucs bizarre genre les portails déjà entre-ouvert au start du round etc.

----------


## 564.3

Là ça va on n'était pas au taquet niveau ressources,  mais ouais ça doit être ça. La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il y a un 2e thread qui bosse quand même, j'avais pas fait gaffe avant.
Et je vais peut-être diminuer la RAM à 2Go, y a que Bunker qui la fait monter au dessus de 1Go donc y a de la marge. Mais je n'en ai pas spécialement besoin par ailleurs, donc bon…

----------


## Darth

A toi de voir, j'ai remis quelques maps a la con, faudra que je te file la liste pour qu'on test.

----------


## Stew94

Bonsoir à tous

J'aimerai rentrer dans le monde de la VR et j’aurai besoin de vos lumières.
Mon ami et moi aimerions acheter des casques VR. Lui est orienté Oculus quest moi HTC .
La question est la suivante : 
Si nous achetons chacun notre casque de marque différente, pourrons nous jouer ensemble sur les mêmes serveurs de Pavlov ?( par ex ).
En vous remerciant d'avance pour votre temps.

PS: si vous avez des conseils sur nos futurs achats, nous sommes preneurs.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Salut, pour toutes les questions matos il y a le topic dédié ici  ::):  Et pour répondre à ta question : oui !

----------

